# UPDATE: CM Punk met with Tony; Punk might be staying with the company



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567569394447912963


----------



## Nothing Finer

Who the fuck is NUFC Bryan?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nothing Finer said:


> Who the fuck is NUFC Bryan?


I don't know, JDFromNY said there's rumors swirling too he's trying to get more info


----------



## Dickhead1990

If true, that's a good call. It's a shame that it came to this, but Punk really fucked up.

I highly doubt that WWE would touch him either.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Can I just tweet he's fired from my own twitter and post it here?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dr. Middy said:


> Can I just tweet he's fired from my own twitter and post it here?


JDFromNy is live right now and said something big is going down


----------



## DUD

JDfromNY is a fucking gimp.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

If Punk's gonezo they need to strap up Moxley again and let him go on a long run. Let him truly be the anchor of that company cause he's clearly the guy for it. Save the MJF thing for down the line.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DUD said:


> JDfromNY is a fucking gimp.


Be that as it may he's a big presence in the wrestling community, for now this is just a rumor


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

This is stressful


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Here's something SRS tweeted, not sure if it's alluding to this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567248672735330306


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Dr. Middy said:


> Can I just tweet he's fired from my own twitter and post it here?


You claimed Cody leaving AEW was a work. When Cody left joined you said he be buried fact. And he won all 3 matches included beating Seth one handed

You said Cody in WWE was scripted Cody himself said he was allowed to cut his own promos.

Chavo, Big Swole and Lashley mouthpiece taking to Twitter to slag Tony of you said was a work and it wasn’t.
So basically your opinion is absolutely worthless as everything you state as face turns out to be wrong!!. Even a stopped clock is right twice a day so eventually you may be right on something.


----------



## One Shed

My friend's friend's (Who has a dog that once peed directly on the arena the incident happened at) Twitter says that Punk and Page are currently playing a best of 20 Mario Kart tournament where the loser has to publicly apologize, so this seems to be a false report.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

One Shed said:


> My friend's friend's (Who has a dog that once peed directly on the arena the incident happened at) Twitter says that Punk and Page are currently playing a best of 20 Mario Kart tournament where the loser has to publicly apologize, so this seems to be a false report.


dang! I got next race!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Typical Cena Fan said:


> You claimed Cody leaving AEW was a work. When Cody left joined you said he be buried fact. And he won all 3 matches included beating Seth one handed
> 
> You said Cody in WWE was scripted Cody himself said he was allowed to cut his own promos.
> 
> Chavo, Big Swole and Lashley mouthpiece taking to Twitter to slag Tony of you said was a work and it wasn’t.
> So basically your opinion is absolutely worthless as everything you state as face turns out to be wrong!!. Even a stopped clock is right twice a day so eventually you may be right on something.


???

Where did I ever say that lol?

Are you high?


----------



## Prized Fighter

I will give TK a lot of credit if he has the balls to fire Punk. He will lose business over it and Punk doesn't ever go away quietly, but the only way to bring stability to AEW is to get rid of Punk and suspend the EVPs. Maybe they get lucky and Punk takes time away to reflect and comes back after a while. Hell, maybe he goes full spite and becomes WWE's problem.

Punk does not let shit go and he can not be in that locker room. He will start shit again. It is a guarantee.


----------



## BabaYaga

Sean Ross Sapp is a geek 😂 please do not use this guy as a credible source, he is a glorified fanboy geek who has no affiliation with anyone in wrestling. 

He scoops on other platforms and then guesses what they say and hope he ends up right. He’s a; fanboy geek who thinks himself a journalist.


----------



## bdon

Imagine supporting this cocksucker for 7 years, believing he was unfairly treated. Imagine hi-jacking matches for 7 years with “CM PUNK!!”chants for 7 years. Imagine ride or dying with this guy for 7 years. And within one year and 3 weeks, you watch as your guy throws it all away, proving how awful a person he is.

Now imagine being Punk and sitting around comfortably for 7 years feeling you were able to walk away with everyone “feeling” like you had got one over on Vince, Hunter, and Vince’s baby, John Cena…

…only to return after 7 years and realize it was The Cucamonga Kids and TwinkleToes who ripped your entire world, and whatever reputation remains, apart.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Imagine supporting this cocksucker for 7 years, believing he was unfairly treated. Imagine hi-jacking matches for 7 years with “CM PUNK!!”chants for 7 years. Imagine ride or dying with this guy for 7 years. And within one year and 3 weeks, you watch as your guy throws it all away, proving how awful a person he is.
> 
> Now imagine being Punk and sitting around comfortably for 7 years feeling you were able to walk away with everyone “feeling” like you had got one over on Vince, Hunter, and Vince’s baby, John Cena…
> 
> …only to return after 7 years and realize it was The Cucamonga Kids and TwinkleToes who ripped your entire world, and whatever reputation remains, apart.


man, the Elite - Vince, HHH and Cena could never


----------



## Ace

Kenny's Ghost said:


> If Punk's gonezo they need to strap up Moxley again and let him go on a long run. Let him truly be the anchor of that company cause he's clearly the guy for it. Save the MJF thing for down the line.


 Have the rematch on Dynamite - Mox squashes Punk and Punk goes.

Bad call from TK to take the title off Mox.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What’s the time stamp of when this jabroni JD starts talking about the rumors?


----------



## God Movement

Would I fire Punk if I was Tony Khan? I don't know, he's still a valuable player. But you have to discipline him somehow. The guy genuinely runs around like owns the place, yet, he pretends as though he's a team player. Punk has NEVER been a team player.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

One Shed said:


> My friend's friend's (Who has a dog that once peed directly on the arena the incident happened at) Twitter says that Punk and Page are currently playing a best of 20 Mario Kart tournament where the loser has to publicly apologize, so this seems to be a false report.


Until one hits the other with a blue shell then it all kicks off again. Ace steel randomly shows up and throws a piss bottle at Hangman.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> Would I fire Punk if I was Tony Khan? I don't know, he's still a valuable player. But you have to discipline him somehow. The guy genuinely runs around like owns the place, yet, he pretends as though he's a team player. Punk has NEVER been a team player.


 He's toxic and most of the locker room dont like him. I'd lean to firing him especially if EVPs threaten to walk.


----------



## dsnotgood

This should be used as story line material. Squash it in the ring and make $ off it while making everybody look good. If they fire punk it makes them look stupid


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ace said:


> Have the rematch on Dynamite - Mox squashes Punk and Punk goes.
> 
> Bad call from TK to take the title off Mox.


how was he to know Punk would go full psycho


----------



## One Shed

CriminalLeapord said:


> Until one hits the other with a blue shell then it all kicks off again. Ace steel randomly shows up and throws a piss bottle at Hangman.


Working piss or shoot piss?


----------



## Irish Jet

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how was he to know Punk would go full psycho


But it’s a work friend?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Irish Jet said:


> But it’s a work friend?


yeah well, i got my doubts now heavily, don’t I?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wade Keller just chimed in


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567257625800097792


----------



## The XL 2

Ace said:


> He's toxic and most of the locker room dont like him. I'd lean to firing him especially if EVPs threaten to walk.


Punk is more valuable to the company than Omega and the Bucks are.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If CM Punk did that 10 years ago with Vince sitting next to him Mr McMahon woulda got up and knocked him out.


----------



## omaroo

The XL 2 said:


> Punk is more valuable to the company than Omega and the Bucks are.


Short term yes.

If the elite go AEW will be dead in no time and TK and only him will be responsible for that.


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> He's toxic and most of the locker room dont like him. I'd lean to firing him especially if EVPs threaten to walk.


He's very toxic. I am a fan of CM Punk the WRESTLER always have been. Just like I am a fan of Hulk Hogan the WRESTLER. As a person, not so much. You can't piss on me and tell me that it's raining. I can use my own two eyes, I can see the common denominator, and it is CM Punk. AEW was for the most part harmonious before he got there, and now it's in shambles.

When he was in the WWE, he rallied the fans to get on his side. We all took his side over Triple H. Then things like this happen and it makes you think... Triple H was probably right about him.

Honestly, the way Punk treated Miz has never sat right with me. Miz never treated Punk badly, but for whatever reason Punk hated him. For some reason, Punk cut off contact with Kofi Kingston. For some reason, AJ Styles (who people love), dislikes Punk. For some reason, Kevin Owens (who people love), dislikes Punk.

How do you get into an altercation with THE ELITE? These guys are video gamers, not fighters. They're hardly troublesome, and they don't have a history of being shitty people. Punk is the common denominator, and anybody defending his behaviour is a huge mark.


----------



## Ace

The XL 2 said:


> Punk is more valuable to the company than Omega and the Bucks are.


 Nope.

Punk outside the odd rating here and there hasn't done much. The elite played a big part building the house and are liked backstage, if they go TK loses the locker room.


----------



## Irish Jet

God Movement said:


> He's very toxic. I am a fan of CM Punk the WRESTLER always have been. Just like I am a fan of Hulk Hogan the WRESTLER. As a person, not so much. You can't piss on me and tell me that it's raining. I can use my own two eyes, I can see the common denominator, and it is CM Punk. AEW was for the most part harmonious before he got there, and now it's in shambles.
> 
> When he was in the WWE, he rallied the fans to get on his side. We all took his side over Triple H. Then things like this happen and it makes you think... Triple H was probably right about him.
> 
> Honestly, the way Punk treated Miz has never sat right with me. Miz never treated Punk badly, but for whatever reason Punk hated him. For some reason, Punk cut off contact with Kofi Kingston. For some reason, AJ Styles (who people love), dislikes Punk. For some reason, Kevin Owens (who people love), dislikes Punk.
> 
> How do you get into an altercation with THE ELITE? These guys are video gamers, not fighters. They're hardly troublesome, and they don't have a history of being shitty people. Punk is the common denominator, and anybody defending his behaviour is a huge mark.


Styles just dislikes his politics lol.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567259137242763264


----------



## The XL 2

Ace said:


> Nope.
> 
> Punk outside the odd rating here and there hasn't done much. The elite played a big part building the house and are liked backstage, if they go TK loses the locker room.


I'd say Jericho and Rhodes played a bigger role in solidifying AEW as a national company. Regardless, whether they built the house or not, Punk is more valuable than they are right now.


----------



## Saintpat

Tony: I regret to inform you that you are fired from AEW.

Punk: I’m trying to run a business here. Gimme your mom’s bank account number and go do some more coke.

Tony: OK.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The XL 2 said:


> Punk is more valuable to the company than Omega and the Bucks are.


Not necessarily. Punk would be a financial hit initially for sure, but losing the Elite would be a bigger cost longer term. No one in that locker is going to want to work with Punk and he might just leave any way. You risk losing all of them. At least with The Elite, you can play it off as Punk going into business for himself and being an asshole. The locker room can rally around that. It would be necessary to get MJF an extension though. He is the guy that can be a top ratings draw to offset some of Punk.


----------



## God Movement

Irish Jet said:


> Styles just dislikes his politics lol.


Maybe so, but there's no shortage of names that do not get along with Punk. He is the common denominator. It's a shame, but it's looking like CM Punk is not a good person.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well, if this is true and Punk has been fired. This is the end of his career, he already burned the WWE bridge and now gets pushed out of All Friends Wrestling


----------



## The XL 2

Prized Fighter said:


> No necessarily. Punk would be a financial hit initially for sure, but losing the Elite would be a bigger cost longer term. No one in that locker is going to want to work with Punk and he might just leave any way. You risk losing all of them. At least with The Elite, you can play it off as Punk going into business for himself and being an asshole. The locker room can rally around that. It would be necessary to get MJF an extension though. He is the guy that can be a top ratings draw to offset some of Punk.


The locker room should be about making money and growing your brand, not everyone being buddy buddy with each other.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Well, if this is true and Punk has been fired. This is the end of his career, he already burned the WWE bridge and now gets pushed out of All Friends Wrestling


That or Impact Jk


----------



## TheDraw

It's just a gift that I'm always right. 

WHAT TO DO ABOUT THE CM PUNK PROBLEM









What to do about the CM Punk problem?


I have hated on Punk in the past but this is not a troll thread just serious question I have about Punk. I just watched his match vs darby and all of his AEW segments he's done so far and besides his debut it's been a little underwhelming. There's a couple of problems I see Punk facing in the...




www.wrestlingforum.com





AEW should just hire me already and be done with it. I see things miles away before they happen while Khan is always left twittling his thumbs.


----------



## troyag93

@LifeInCattleClass don’t you have a Twitter source? You should ask your “source” if it’s true?


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Dio Brando

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567259137242763264


The news has to be credible and valid before news can be reported. Silly tweet from a fan who wants any type of information rather than the correct one.


----------



## One Shed

Mister Abigail said:


> View attachment 132526


Its Mr. Chicago!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If you are Tony Khan how could you trust CM Punk ever again with a live microphone in his hand? Better off cutting your losses firing him now. You amputate cancer, not nourish it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

troyag93 said:


> @LifeInCattleClass don’t you have a Twitter source? You should ask your “source” if it’s true?


one second - let me check


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261264824393731
nah… he knows nothing


----------



## bdon

The XL 2 said:


> Punk is more valuable to the company than Omega and the Bucks are.


The entire locker room, even guys traditionally in support of Punk, are saying how he crossed a line.

See ya, CM PUSSY.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LifeInCattleClass said:


> one second - let me check
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261264824393731
> nah… he knows nothing


JD just said apparently a lot of big names are out of AEW, I have no idea what's going on


----------



## Ace

Most hinting at Punk being fired.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> one second - let me check
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261264824393731
> nah… he knows nothing


If you can't trust that little chick then I dunno who you can trust.


----------



## Ace

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> JD just said apparently a lot of big names are out of AEW, I have no idea what's going on


 Hopefully just Punk and Steel.


----------



## God Movement

bdon said:


> The entire locker room, even guys traditionally in support of Punk, are saying how he crossed a line.
> 
> See ya, CM PUSSY.


Didn't you say this was a work 10 seconds ago?


----------



## The XL 2

bdon said:


> The entire locker room, even guys traditionally in support of Punk, are saying how he crossed a line.
> 
> See ya, CM PUSSY.


A bunch of pussies, these days. Wouldn't have been a big deal in the 90s. Hell, even in the 2000s Jericho and Goldberg and Booker T and Batista got into fights. Soft generation. Hopefully someone hugged Omega and the Bucks and told them that it's going to be alright.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> That or Impact Jk


CM Punk gets triggered when Josh Anderson's headgear with ear flaps reminds him of Colt Cabana


----------



## bdon

God Movement said:


> Didn't you say this was a work 10 seconds ago?


I have said I BELIEVE it to be a work, but I have admitted to not being sure the whole time. I HOPE it is a shoot, because Punk doesn’t deserve to be in this business and wanted he and his fucking fans to discover he isn’t bigger than the business.


----------



## Joseph Hudson

what if aew fire punk and the elite and hangman for this you'd imagine wwe under hunter would want the eilte and hangman but as most people have said that would punk finished in pro wrestling unless he set his own promotion.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Bet Pepsi wish punk got a coke logo instead!


----------



## Stellar

BabaYaga said:


> Sean Ross Sapp is a geek 😂 please do not use this guy as a credible source, he is a glorified fanboy geek who has no affiliation with anyone in wrestling.
> 
> He scoops on other platforms and then guesses what they say and hope he ends up right. He’s a; fanboy geek who thinks himself a journalist.


SRS has been shown on camera with wrestlers having conversations with them as if they text each other often. There has been plenty of proof that he does have affiliation with wrestlers. MJF, EC3, The Cardonas, Gail Kim, etc. and who knows how many others that he talks to that works in WWE or AEW. Considering how consistent he is of giving RAW or Smackdown details of what will be on the shows before it airs and he has spent time debunking rumors that were made by others I don't see how anyone can claim that SRS has no affiliation with anyone in wrestling.

SRS isn't any more of a "geek" than you or me. We all obsess over the same thing on the internet.


----------



## thorwold

The XL 2 said:


> Punk is more valuable to the company than Omega and the Bucks are.


But if you connect this swirling rumour with the earlier one about legal action it could be out of the hands of the company, right? Like 'He goes, or we sue'? I wouldn't be surprised if Punk was sick of it all and wanted to walk too. It's not like it would be new terrain for him.


----------



## bdon

The XL 2 said:


> A bunch of pussies, these days. Wouldn't have been a big deal in the 90s. Hell, even in the 2000s Jericho and Goldberg and Booker T and Batista got into fights. Soft generation. Hopefully someone hugged Omega and the Bucks and told them that it's going to be alright.


How soft of Jericho and Goldberg and Booker T for not murdering each other like Bruiser Brody. Bunch of pussies.


----------



## God Movement

The XL 2 said:


> A bunch of pussies, these days. Wouldn't have been a big deal in the 90s. Hell, even in the 2000s Jericho and Goldberg and Booker T and Batista got into fights. Soft generation. Hopefully someone hugged Omega and the Bucks and told them that it's going to be alright.


This is definitely true.

But as you said, we are in a different time and CM Punk should have been cognisant of that.

CM Punk aired his grievances publicly which was extremely unprofessional and this caused the altercation in the first place. He pissed off way too many people with this. And there's no clear locker room leader like Taker to sort all of this out. If Punk really wanted to get physical, he could have fought Omega or the Bucks off-site. Off-the-record, in an alleyway somewhere. He made a huge error in stepping on too many toes. Some of the people's toes who he stepped on are technically his bosses on top of that. Now it's reached the dirt sheets and the altercation can't be buried as just hearsay.

Now Tony HAS to do something or his company will fall apart.


----------



## One Shed

Several sources now reporting the rumor was misheard and CM Punk simply just got some new tires.


----------



## The XL 2

bdon said:


> How soft of Jericho and Goldberg and Booker T for not murdering each other like Bruiser Brody. Bunch of pussies.


Fighting is no big deal. Murder obviously is. I shouldn't need to explain this to you, but you stans will do anything to defend your soft cosplay gymnasts.


----------



## What A Maneuver

My guess is Punk and Steel are fired, and The Elite are suspended. Which absolutely blows. I just wonder if Tony is gonna wait until Dynamite to announce it.


----------



## toontownman

If it's jettisoning punk or the ELITE they would on the face of it be wise to do the former. Punk isn't going to WWE if he is fired. He is probably done with wrestling again. 

Dig deeper though and clearly there is also problems with the Elite too. It's like WCW all over again, except they haven't got to beat RAW yet.


----------



## troyag93

LifeInCattleClass said:


> one second - let me check
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261264824393731
> nah… he knows nothing


My number one source of info.


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> JD just said apparently a lot of big names are out of AEW, I have no idea what's going on


What makes you think that dork as any sources in AEW?


----------



## Gn1212

LifeInCattleClass said:


> one second - let me check
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261264824393731
> nah… he knows nothing


Who is this?


----------



## CriminalLeapord

They could have gone all the way with this as an angle. Have Punk do a Brian Pillman and show up at one of the elite's houses with a gun live on Dynamite.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Some more rumors 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261792899923969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567264527409991682


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gn1212 said:


> Who is this?


the only news source you can trust

trust me 😏


----------



## troyag93

Gn1212 said:


> Who is this?


A more reliable source then all the guys that have been mention so far on this thread.


----------



## The XL 2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Some more rumors
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261792899923969
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567264527409991682


I wonder who besides Punk is out?


----------



## Chelsea

And this is a soap opera that will never, ever end......


----------



## HollywoodBulk_Logan

omaroo said:


> Short term yes.
> 
> If the elite go AEW will be dead in no time and TK and only him will be responsible for that.


How would AEW be dead? Because elite go to Japan where no one cares? Or because they’ll start a new company? Or would they go Mexico? Not a lot of choice, plus ain’t no way Cody wants them in WWE he left because of their douchery. But whatever.


----------



## One Shed

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Some more rumors
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567261792899923969
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567264527409991682


I am also not going to say anything until someone else says it officially! But trust me, I know things!


----------



## God Movement

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567168347040628737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567260323123445761


----------



## Honey Bucket

He’s apparently fired, but not according to certain sources, but those sources are not credible enough with certain other sources who originally believed this was a work….but they had their doubts over shoot comments made by other talents who were privvy to getting worked.

Christ.

This is all so FUCKING exciting I’m on the edge of my toilet seat.


----------



## bdon

The XL 2 said:


> Fighting is no big deal. Murder obviously is. I shouldn't need to explain this to you, but you stans will do anything to defend your soft cosplay gymnasts.


And my that murder is a direct result of guys not wanting to have to fight his big ass.


----------



## dsnotgood

I mean going to his dressing room and saying “what the hell dude” is fine. Hell even yelling at each other…but punk didn’t need to start swinging and then that idiot ace def didn’t need escalate shit to throw a fucking chair. Both are fucking idiots


----------



## RainmakerV2

Now people are starting to say NameS like more than one. No way Khan gets rid of Punk AND the Elite. Wtf is going on?


----------



## What A Maneuver

These accounts keep alluding to NAMES, as in plural, being out. I can't imagine anyone other than Punk and Ace are gone. Unless there were firings and someone walked out as well.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now people are starting to say NameS like more than one. No way Khan gets rid of Punk AND the Elite. Wtf is going on?


This is wild stuff...


----------



## Uncle Iroh

BREAKING NEWS: "There will be news later"


----------



## WrestleFAQ

AEW Dynamite -- coming soon to Pop TV.


----------



## TheDraw

Warner not happy about the situation. Khan must be shi**g bricks right now.


----------



## dsnotgood

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now people are starting to say NameS like more than one. No way Khan gets rid of Punk AND the Elite. Wtf is going on?


I don’t think tony wants to get rid of cm punk. But he also can’t tolerate stars swinging at each other and throwing chairs. He has to fire punk to save face. Doesn’t mean he can’t bring him back later. Also though…elite didn’t need to talk to a agitated punk right then and there which started this whole shit. Punk was just chilling with his dog and packing up.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Unless by names as plural, TK has sided with Punk and gotten rid of the Elite.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

RainmakerV2 said:


> Unless by names as plural, TK has sided with Punk and gotten rid of the Elite.


Or you know, it could just be Punk, Ace Steel and Larry.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Unless by names as plural, TK has sided with Punk and gotten rid of the Elite.


Yeah this is crazy either way, most entertaining story of the year


----------



## One Shed

Update: Warner said to be demanding several firings.



Bob Warner, my neighbor who I follow on Twitter.


----------



## The XL 2

Khan loves Punk more than McMahon loves Roman Reigns, I'll be floored if he actually has the balls to follow through with this. Would be hilarious if he fired the elite instead.


----------



## thevardinator

Is a backstage dust up really a fire-worthy offence though, guys have fought backstage before and it's been sorted out/maybe some suspensions.

Would be a big call firing Punk given it would be his first 'offence' in the company if you can call it that.


----------



## Seafort

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now people are starting to say NameS like more than one. No way Khan gets rid of Punk AND the Elite. Wtf is going on?


An alpha move by Khan if true. Bad in a business sense. But potentially necessary to restore order.


----------



## Geeee

One Shed said:


> Update: Warner said to be demanding several firings.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Warner, my neighbor who I follow on Twitter.


is he the one who bought your other shed?


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

omaroo said:


> Short term yes.
> 
> If the elite go AEW will be dead in no time and TK and only him will be responsible for that.


Omega is ok as a upper midcard guy, but the Bucks are an act that once upon a time would have been doing fun squashes on weekend TV. All highly athletic, though that's as far as it goes.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

thevardinator said:


> Is a backstage dust up really a fire-worthy offence though, guys have fought backstage before and it's been sorted out/maybe some suspensions.
> 
> Would be a big call firing Punk given it would be his first 'offence' in the company if you can call it that.


Yes, apparently the law got involved


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wade Keller says to expect a major announcement sometime within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Hangman

Fake news.

Mods do your f*king job and sage this thread.


----------



## Seafort

thevardinator said:


> Is a backstage dust up really a fire-worthy offence though, guys have fought backstage before and it's been sorted out/maybe some suspensions.
> 
> Would be a big call firing Punk given it would be his first 'offence' in the company if you can call it that.


What makes it worse versus Shawn/Bret 1997 was Punk going public about his dissatisfaction with Page in a media setting.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268389663424518


----------



## TheDraw

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is wild stuff...


Omega and the Bucks like someone reported yesterday. They threatened to do it already.


----------



## BabaYaga

Cody Rhodes really did get away at the perfect time before this shitshow 😂


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> is he the one who bought your other shed?


Nah, that dude could never afford a whole shed of his own. He walks the neighborhood all day ranting about his booking ideas. Naturally I invited him to join this site.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hangman said:


> Fake news.
> 
> Mods do your f*king job and sage this thread.


How is this fake news when multiple reports are starting to hint at it? 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡 Kick rocks


----------



## JasmineAEW

I don’t want to see anyone fired, but if it has to be someone, Punk is the one who needs to go.

What’s really ridiculous is that these are all grown men. You’d think that they would be mature enough to work things out.


----------



## Mr316

Serpico Jones said:


> Wade Keller says to expect a major announcement sometime within the next 24 hours.


Another 24 hours…wtf….I was ready for the news to drop


----------



## Nakahoeup

Man I ain't gonna lie. If Punks gone lol I'm done wit AEW. Its just gonna be hard for me to give a fuck about anything else going on as it won't feel important or unpredictable.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Another 24 hours…wtf….I was ready for the news to drop


Pretty sure there's a lot of legal stuff going on


----------



## Yoshihiko

Hangman said:


> Fake news. Mods do your f*king job and sage this thread.


 The thread will come good, just give it some thyme.


----------



## Saintpat

One Shed said:


> Update: Warner said to be demanding several firings.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Warner, my neighbor who I follow on Twitter.


I know his brother Fred and he feels the same way.

So it’s Warner Bros.


----------



## dsnotgood

I think punk doesn’t need to,be fired..just a month off to cool off then make this a story and run with it. Will draw tons of $


----------



## DrEagles

I’d get rid of the Bucks and Omega before anyone else..they are holding AEW back. They put their own self interests and their friends above what’s best for business. Punk called them out on their shit and now they threaten to quit and started an altercation with him backstage. 

AEW would be absolutely fine without the three of them. Add Hangman to that as well.


----------



## bdon

dsnotgood said:


> I don’t think tony wants to get rid of cm punk. But he also can’t tolerate stars swinging at each other and throwing chairs. He has to fire punk to save face. Doesn’t mean he can’t bring him back later. Also though…elite didn’t need to talk to a agitated punk right then and there which started this whole shit. Punk was just chilling with his dog and packing up.


Punk has been begging for someone to come to his locker room and even went as far as to say “let’s fucking go!”

The first time he did it was a freebie. You want to keep talking tough, then you should expect someone to call your bluff.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

If I was TK, I'd just suspend everyone involved without pay and not fire anyone yet.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Yoshihiko said:


> The thread will come good, just give it some thyme.


I mean if credible people like Keller is hinting at something then it's definitely legitimate


----------



## God Movement

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268955231772673


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> If I was TK, I'd just suspend everyone involved without pay and not fire anyone yet.


The thing is the execs at Warner might be pressing TK for more than just suspensions and with looming TV negotiations TK may have no choice


----------



## Honey Bucket

Their association with punk I hear has officially come to an end.



Yep, after a career of ups and downs….NOFX have finally called it a day.


----------



## neolunar

After shit like this, I'm so glad his UFC "career" happened


----------



## Rhetro

If Tony has any chance of Saving this Dumpster Fire, and establishing himself as an Actual Boss, it’s now and it’s Firing Punk. Imo Punk had his gimme with that promo 3 weeks ago. What happened Sunday is a horrific look for the company and has over arching negative effects for AEW no matter if someone was trying to work or it was a shoot. The sheer disrespect that Punk showed Kahn alone warranted it but at this point they are at a fork in the road.

if Punk is allowed to go on the company will be gone inside 2 years.


----------



## TheDraw

Mr316 said:


> Another 24 hours…wtf….I was ready for the news to drop


This is like the Christmas Eve that never stops giving. AEW ain't all that bad really I guess.


----------



## dsnotgood

bdon said:


> Punk has been begging for someone to come to his locker room and even went as far as to say “let’s fucking go!”
> 
> The first time he did it was a freebie. You want to keep talking tough, then you should expect someone to call your bluff.


Okay I get that but he didn’t need to start swinging Like some moody teenager. Then his dumb fuck friend ace throws a chair like a fucking idiot with a lady and dog in the room.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TheDraw said:


> This is like the Christmas Eve that never stops giving. AEW ain't all that bad really I guess.


I bet Dynamite gets their highest rating ever tomorrow night


----------



## bdon

dsnotgood said:


> Okay I get that but he didn’t need to start swinging Like some moody teenager. Then his dumb fuck friend ace throws a chair like a fucking idiot with a lady and dog in the room.


Oh, I misunderstood you. Thought you were offended that the Elite called him on his bluff.


----------



## Saintpat

DrEagles said:


> I’d get rid of the Bucks and Omega before anyone else..they are holding AEW back. They put their own self interests and their friends above what’s best for business. Punk called them out on their shit and now they threaten to quit and started an altercation with him backstage.
> 
> AEW would be absolutely fine without the three of them. Add Hangman to that as well.


If I’m Khan and they come and threaten to quit, I demand they hand in their resignations in writing and see if they mean it.

Then if they do, I’ll tell them I’ll consider whether I want to accept it or hold them to their contracts and they’ll know which when I’m good and ready.

(Actually I mean if I’m in charge: if I’m Khan I sit there like a muppet and nod my head at everything everybody says and act like the beta I am.)


----------



## WSE

Firing Punk would be crazy. 

Punk was wrong IMO, but now you use the f out of this for ratings and eyeballs. Have Punk drop title to MJF Wednesday and get Punk in trios ASAP. If he doesnt like that place on the card and wants to leave, fine.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I bet Dynamite gets their highest rating ever tomorrow night


I wouldn't be so sure.

Neither Punk or any of the Elite will be on the show. So what's the draw?

MJF will be appearing of course, but the last time he appeared on Dynamite, it was rather highly anticipated considering what happened Double or Nothing weekend and I don't think it even cracked a mill.


----------



## TheDraw

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I bet Dynamite gets their highest rating ever tomorrow night


They have me tuning in that's for sure.


----------



## DtX

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> If I was TK, I'd just suspend everyone involved without pay and not fire anyone yet.


Yeah if I was TK I would just suspend everyone involved indefinitely for now.


----------



## yeahright2

I thought almost everyone agreed it was all a work. 
Punk is a deuce, but he didn´t do anything most of the other guys didn´t want to do.. He´s the biggest name not signed with WWE, so he can say to TK what he said to HHH; "I don´t need to work with you, you need to work with me."


----------



## dsnotgood

WSE said:


> Firing Punk would be crazy.
> 
> Punk was wrong IMO, but now you use the f out of this for ratings and eyeballs. Have Punk drop title to MJF Wednesday and get Punk in trios ASAP. If he doesnt like that place on the card and wants to leave, fine.


10000% this. Make them use that energy in the ring and put on great matches and make $ !


----------



## AthleticGirth

Punk's front and centre of the video game cover - this is worth millions to AEW and a springboard to millions more over the coming years.

Punk could have fingered Tony Khan's girlfriend at Sunday's press conference and wouldn't have been fired.


----------



## dsnotgood

DtX said:


> Yeah if I was TK I would just suspend everyone involved indefinitely for now.


Agree. Let everyone cool off and then make it a story and behav like adults


----------



## dsnotgood

AthleticGirth said:


> Punk's front and centre of the video game cover - this is worth millions to AEW and a springboard to millions more in the coming years.
> 
> Punk could have fingered Tony Khan's girlfriend at Sunday's press conference and wouldn't have been fired.


Hahahah wtf . At least you didn’t say he could have fingered Larry


----------



## EMGESP

Uncle Iroh said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.
> 
> Neither Punk or any of the Elite will be on the show. So what's the draw?
> 
> MJF will be appearing of course, but the last time he appeared on Dynamite, it was rather highly anticipated considering what happened Double or Nothing weekend and I don't think it even cracked a mill.


But what will MJF even say if CM Punk is getting canned? You don't blue ball your audience making it seem the program with MJF/Punk is still happening by allowing MJF to cut a promo on Punk.


----------



## DrEagles

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I bet Dynamite gets their highest rating ever tomorrow night


If not then wrestling as we know it is truly dead lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Would be a huge mistake to fire him even if all the reports are true. The only way that makes sense is if 90% of the current roster refuses to perform (not just dislike what Punk's doing, but flat out refuses)... and even then they'd still probably have a hundred wrestlers to fill the show 

But for real, firing Punk would be the first nail in the coffin unless they can replace him with a bigger star. And I don't see that ever happening. MJF might get there one day but he's not there yet. Unless it's a situation where most of the locker room will walk unless Punk is out, Tony needs to either get rid of Omega/Bucks/Page to make Punk happy, or needs to somehow make them at least able to conduct business and remain all in house.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

that's 100% bullshit


----------



## Ace

Rhetro said:


> If Tony has any chance of Saving this Dumpster Fire, and establishing himself as an Actual Boss, it’s now and it’s Firing Punk. Imo Punk had his gimme with that promo 3 weeks ago. What happened Sunday is a horrific look for the company and has over arching negative effects for AEW no matter if someone was trying to work or it was a shoot. The sheer disrespect that Punk showed Kahn alone warranted it but at this point they are at a fork in the road.
> 
> if Punk is allowed to go on the company will be gone inside 2 years.


 This.

It's an opportunity for TK to lay down the law and become a boss. He's seen as a push over and fan, he needs to break away from that image and show he can make the big calls when needed - that too by firing their biggest star.


----------



## Ace

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Would be a huge mistake to fire him even if all the reports are true. The only way that makes sense is if 90% of the current roster refuses to perform (not just dislike what Punk's doing, but flat out refuses)... and even then they'd still probably have a hundred wrestlers to fill the show
> 
> But for real, firing Punk would be the first nail in the coffin unless they can replace him with a bigger star. And I don't see that ever happening. MJF might get there one day but he's not there yet. Unless it's a situation where most of the locker room will walk unless Punk is out, Tony needs to either get rid of Omega/Bucks/Page to make Punk happy, or needs to somehow make them at least able to conduct business and remain all in house.


 Punk is never going to change. If not this, something else will get him fired. Better to cut out the rot early before it can do more damage.


----------



## booyakas

CM Punk believed wwe will die without him. it survived and thrived.
CM Punk believes AEW will die without him, but it did just fine before him.


Tony should fire him for pissing on Tony on live interview. tony should show them who is the boss in the company.


----------



## dsnotgood

booyakas said:


> CM Punk believed wwe will die without him. it survived and thrived.
> CM Punk believes AEW will die without him, but it did just fine before him.
> 
> 
> Tony should fire him for pissing on Tony on live interview. tony should show them who is the boss in the company.


What did he do to tony? Link?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

EMGESP said:


> But what will MJF even say if CM Punk is getting canned? You don't blue ball your audience making it seem the program with MJF/Punk is still happening by allowing MJF to cut a promo on Punk.


Well, I imagine the situation is confirmed by Wednesday.

So if Punk is fired and they decide to go ahead with a tournament to crown the world champion (or whatever), MJFs promo can simply be that he told everyone about CM Punk and then move on to talk about and build up to his world title match which he wants at Grand Slam etc.

I imagine after this whole fiasco, Dynamite is going to be very "future" heavy. Where they're going to show the viewers they're happy with the younger AEW based talent they have going forward. The likes of The Acclaimed, Will Hobbs, Ricky Starks, Daniel Garcia, Wheeler Yuta, Wardlow etc.


----------



## EMGESP

Ace said:


> This.
> 
> It's an opportunity for TK to lay down the law and become a boss. He's seen as a push over and fan, he needs to break away from that image and show he can make the big calls when needed - that too by firing their biggest star.



Naa, you don't fire him, you suspend him and make some sort of apology.


----------



## Mr316

Shit I forgot about Punk being right in the center of the video game cover 😂 what a mess


----------



## TheDraw

Crazy thing to me is that Punk went off AFTER winning the title. I mean didn't even bother to celebrate just started laying into Colt and the locker room. I honestly see why he wanted to stay out of wrestling,. It's unhealthy for his huge ego and the more fame he gets the more delusional he gets as well.


----------



## OmegaPunk34

Everything is ready for the CM Punk vs The Elite Storyline
they are working everyone it will be the hottest storyline in AEW i cant wait for Wednesday night


----------



## thevardinator

The worst thing they could do is have Tony come out at the start of Dynamite and cut a promo.

If theres any sort of worked element to all of this they could start the cameras rolling in the middle of a brawl.


----------



## promoter2003

THEN





NOW


----------



## Upstart474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567184929166860291


----------



## booyakas

dsnotgood said:


> What did he do to tony? Link?


during the interview he interrupted and said ''we all learn'' (or something like that) and constantly changed the subject to make it personal instead of pushing the company and the storylines.

someone need to teach cm punk respect.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If you don't fire him now what will he do next time? Cut your losses now. His personal baggage will get in the way of your long term plans and booking.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567273422471991296


----------



## Saintpat

TheDraw said:


> They have me tuning in that's for sure.


With all the top guys who were involved out, it’s going to be the biggest episode of ROH in years.


----------



## thevardinator

We could end up with Paul Wight vs Billy Gunn as the Main Event on Dynamite.


----------



## neolunar

booyakas said:


> someone need to teach cm punk respect.


Is Mickey Gall still around?


----------



## What A Maneuver

I don't want Punk fired. Suspend or penalize the guys involved in the fight, and then if they can't coexist afterward consider firing. It's a shame, too, because this could turn into a fascinating on screen story if things could get hashed out in secret.

I wonder how crowds will take to all of them after this, especially if someone is fired.


----------



## Jedah

If he's really going, MJF should bury him out the door.

Imagine doing this bullshit convoluted story that led to Mox taking his first clean loss for fucking THIS. First the potential injury now this. Dumpster fire.


----------



## SiON

The solution is really simple Tony Khan ...

Sign Punk to an ROH contract... 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintpat

What a complicated work. /s


----------



## Saintpat

SiON said:


> The solution is really simple Tony Khan ...
> 
> Sign Punk to an ROH contract...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


And announce Colt Cabana as new EVP over ROH.


----------



## qntntgood

neolunar said:


> Is Mickey Gall still around?


What about mike jackson 🤔


----------



## Freelancer

None of these so called "wrestling journalists" know anything.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

thevardinator said:


> We could end up with Paul Wight vs Billy Gunn as the Main Event on Dynamite.



That might have been the second match on a PPV card in 1999 [At best].




qntntgood said:


> What about mike jackson 🤔


What, is he mad Punk supposedly punched one of his Jackson brothers?


----------



## bdon

thevardinator said:


> We could end up with Paul Wight vs Billy Gunn as the Main Event on Dynamite.


Ooh nice!!!

I know I’m not the only one happy to see some payoff to the Gunn Club turning on him, right @RapShepard @LifeInCattleClass ? Great longterm booking!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Jedah

Honey Bucket said:


> He’s apparently fired, but not according to certain sources, but those sources are not credible enough with certain other sources who originally believed this was a work….but they had their doubts over shoot comments made by other talents who were privvy to getting worked.
> 
> Christ.
> 
> This is all so FUCKING exciting I’m on the edge of my toilet seat.


It's way more entertaining than their on-screen product almost all year.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Mr McMahon wouldn't put up with that. After he got done yelling at CM Punk he'd look like a snail that had salt poured all over it.


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> Shit I forgot about Punk being right in the center of the video game cover 😂 what a mess


Has to be either Vacant or "Interim video game cover star"


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Hope he isn't fired. Wouldn't have cared before but calling out a locker room full of deluded snakes gets a huge thumbs up.


----------



## Nut Tree

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wade Keller comments-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567257625800097792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567257284597760001
> JDFromNy said rumors are swirling but nothing is confirmed


In my honest opinion, I think Punk feels some type of way about everyone dropping pipebombs on him anytime he is in the ring with them. And they all say the same thing. How no one likes him, no one wants him here. And I believe he thinks that all of this is caused by the young bucks and omega orchestrating it. Especially since they had been spreading rumors about Punk having Colt Cabana fired. So Hangman was the final straw since Hangman was the one who had Colt Cabana on his team and they are friends. So punk is pulling the, "Everyone is out to get me; I am a victim of backstage politics again." A toxic trait people have who think they are the underdog when in reality, no one likes them because they never hold themselves accountable.

Punk left wrestling because of the politics. And he comes back because he loves wrestling but hates the politics. But here he is, throwing people under the bus as a kayfabe news presser. Shooting on the one reporter who Punk recognized from doing skits with Colt Cabana. Punk and Cabana need to squash this nonsense because it's becoming toxic breakup BS. And ppl are taking sides.


----------



## Trivette

Knew that Punk had unresolved anger issues when he tweeted @ Miz unprovoked to "eat a blood money covered dick." 

All involved parties need a suspension, at the very least.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

CM Punk's messianic martyr act makes the 3 days Jesus spent hanging off a cross look like 30 minutes laying out at the beach getting a tan.


----------



## sbuch

Why would Punk get fired?? For throwing a few punches after some EVPs bumrush his locker room??


----------



## cyrus_cesar

This is kind of wild. All eyes are on AEW. They have a chance to troll everyone and make money with this. No one knows what to believe and it's great. Problem is, if this true and legit, they would piss away almost everything. Not saying they would be DOA, but it's would be hard to recover. I keep telling myself, "no one can be that inept so this has to be a work", but this is wrestling.


----------



## bdon

sbuch said:


> Why would Punk get fired?? For throwing a few punches after some EVPs bumrush his locker room??


He has asked them to come see him twice. Don’t run your fucking mouth expecting to not have to pay the consequences. He is said to have been trying to stay in his locker room and avoid them when they came to his locker room LIKE HE FUCKING BEGGED THEM TO DO.

At least they didn’t wait 3 fucking months like that pussy, Phil Brooks, did.

Phil Brooks is straight up bitch-made. Chicago my ass…


----------



## Prized Fighter

The XL 2 said:


> The locker room should be about making money and growing your brand, not everyone being buddy buddy with each other.


Can't make money if very few wrestlers are willing to work with Punk.


----------



## Therapy

Work, angle, worked shoot. Whatever it may be. One thing is for certain

A LOT of people are making money off this drama right now, and so will AEW.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> He has asked them to come see him twice. Don’t run your fucking mouth expecting to not have to pay the consequences. He is said to have been trying to stay in his locker room and avoid them when they came to his locker room LIKE HE FUCKING BEGGED THEM TO DO.
> 
> At least they didn’t wait 3 fucking months like that pussy, Phil Brooks, did.
> 
> Phil Brooks is straight up bitch-made. Chicago my ass…


It’s called setting a trap.

He baited them to his room and had that rabid, mongrel dog ready to attack and bite anything it could sink its teeth into.

And if they’d have stayed any longer, he’d have sicc’d Larry on them, too.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Im sure theyd fire their top wrestler for bul


----------



## Saintpat

Fire ‘em all and let god sort ‘em out.


----------



## GarpTheFist

bdon said:


> Imagine supporting this cocksucker for 7 years, believing he was unfairly treated. Imagine hi-jacking matches for 7 years with “CM PUNK!!”chants for 7 years. Imagine ride or dying with this guy for 7 years. And within one year and 3 weeks, you watch as your guy throws it all away, proving how awful a person he is.
> 
> Now imagine being Punk and sitting around comfortably for 7 years feeling you were able to walk away with everyone “feeling” like you had got one over on Vince, Hunter, and Vince’s baby, John Cena…
> 
> …only to return after 7 years and realize it was The Cucamonga Kids and TwinkleToes who ripped your entire world, and whatever reputation remains, apart.



All of elite needs to be given 5m+ contract each and multiple guaranteed WM main events if punk really gets fired 😂😂😂


----------



## Blonde

Omega probably wanted to stick a finger in him to power up and was rejected.


----------



## Mainboy

If Punk is fired, think AEW will lose a of viewers. I know a few friends of mines are only watching AEW for Punk.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rhhodes said:


> Omega probably wanted to stick a finger in him to power up and was rejected.



Hawt


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

bdon said:


> He has asked them to come see him twice. Don’t run your fucking mouth expecting to not have to pay the consequences. He is said to have been trying to stay in his locker room and avoid them when they came to his locker room LIKE HE FUCKING BEGGED THEM TO DO.
> 
> At least they didn’t wait 3 fucking months like that pussy, Phil Brooks, did.
> 
> Phil Brooks is straight up bitch-made. Chicago my ass…


Seems like you're catching more feelings than anyone actually involved...


----------



## bdon

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Seems like you're catching more feelings than anyone actually involved...


CM Pussy is a massive fucking pussy. Don’t talk shit and beg people to come take up their issues with you if you don’t expect them to come knocking.

Phil Brooks is an unhealthy, bipolar fucking idiot.


----------



## validreasoning

Therapy said:


> Work, angle, worked shoot. Whatever it may be. One thing is for certain
> 
> A LOT of people are making money off this drama right now, and so will AEW.


One ppv between now and February, one show a week.

You cap yourself with amount of money you can make based on schedule


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

bdon said:


> CM Pussy is a massive fucking pussy. Don’t talk shit and beg people to come take up their issues with you if you don’t expect them to come knocking.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an unhealthy, bipolar fucking idiot.


You need help brother. Eat your vitamins.

If they went as a group to try and intimidate him then they'd be the pussies. And they still got slapped around and bitten like a terrible blowjob.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> CM Pussy is a massive fucking pussy. Don’t talk shit and beg people to come take up their issues with you if you don’t expect them to come knocking.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an unhealthy, bipolar fucking idiot.


He did them a favour. They forced their way in, he beat the shit out of them. 🤣


----------



## Gn1212

Mainboy said:


> If Punk is fired, think AEW will lose a of viewers. I know a few friends of mines are only watching AEW for Punk.


Same.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> He did them a favour. They forced their way in, he beat the shit out of them. 🤣


According to Punk.

The world also according to Punk is that everyone is out to get him, too, and that the WWE was trying to kill him.

You have to realize, even if entertaining, your boy shows real signs of being bipolar, right?


----------



## La Parka




----------



## NearFall

He realistically should be fired or at the very least stripped of the title and suspended if Tony Khan wants to have any control/respect from the rest of the roster going forward.

Doesn't matter who started shit. End of the day Punks stewed over veiled shots at him for months (while he still went over everyone including the champion and their most protected babyface in Mox) and went doing the same shit he criticized only orders of magnitutde harder. What else can he expect when he disrespects the guys running the show and inviting them to come to him and ends up fighting them?


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> View attachment 132568


Is this your attempt at comedy? Lol


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Is this your attempt at comedy? Lol


Well not everyone is taking this as seriously as you seem to be.

My bad, go on with another 10 pages of your anti cm punk manifesto. Tell us more about CM PUSSY


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> Well not everyone is taking this as seriously as you seem to be.
> 
> My bad, go on with another 10 pages of your anti cm punk manifesto. Tell us more about CM PUSSY


Comedy is always welcome.

That was just…weird.

Step up your meme game. Sunday has provided PLENTY of ammunition for ALL involved.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Comedy is always welcome.
> 
> That was just…weird.


I know the dude averaging 300 posts an hour today isn't calling something weird.


----------



## somerandomfan

Did someone say inject comedy into this situation?


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> I know the dude averaging 300 posts an hour today isn't calling something weird.


Your attempt at comedy fell flat. With all of the shit you could have come up with about the Cucamonga Kids, TwinkleToes, CM PUSSY, Ace Charmin, Tiny Con, etc…you chose that?

Your comedy sucks lol


----------



## Dr. Jones

Therapy said:


> Work, angle, worked shoot. Whatever it may be. One thing is for certain
> 
> A LOT of people are making money off this drama right now, and so will AEW.


Will it though? I have no interest in watching CM Punk get his comeuppance in a worked wrestling match or watching him cut whiny promos like a cranky 15 year-old child of divorce

Now, if you told me that CM Punk was going to take on Brock Lesnar in an MMA match, then Shut Up and Take My Money. I'm all in favor of watching Punk get mauled and beaten to a pulp


----------



## bdon

Dr. Jones said:


> Will it though? I have no interest in watching CM Punk get his comeuppance in a worked wrestling match or watching him cut whiny promos like a cranky 15 year-old child of divorce
> 
> Now, if you told me that CM Punk was going to take on Brock Lesnar in an MMA match, then Shut Up and Take My Money. I'm all in favor of watching Punk gets mauled and beaten to a pulp











“If you got a fucking problem with me, fucking find me! Let’s fucking go!!”


----------



## kyledriver

Wait why is punk in trouble for publicly showing displeasure, when all these fucking gymnasts are allowed to do it behind peoples backs? 

Strange times we live in

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

kyledriver said:


> Wait why is punk in trouble for publicly showing displeasure, when all these fucking gymnasts are allowed to do it behind peoples backs?
> 
> Strange times we live in
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Isn’t he the same guy who bitched at WWE for not airing out Brock leaving, like when they aired him out? All that time while ignoring Brock was there and did his job that night whether he liked it or not and didn’t say an unprofessional word


----------



## Jay Trotter

Kenny, Matt, and Nick probably charged into Punk's dressing room cause they know it may be the only way their main event matches will stop losing 100K in viewers as it did on 8/17 and 8/31. Leak the fight to the dirtsheets that are in their pockets so some fans will tune into their segments looking for black eyes and bite marks. And that way they can tell themselves this Elite reunion after 9 months isn't a colossal failure when they finally get a + over - for the next round of trio matches.


----------



## Mister Abigail

bdon said:


> View attachment 132572
> 
> “If you got a fucking problem with me, fucking find me! Let’s fucking go!!”


Looks like @Ger after I saw him in rants.


----------



## yeahbaby!

La Parka said:


> View attachment 132568


Lol that popped me. SIGN ROLLINS TK!


----------



## Rhetro

bdon said:


> CM Pussy is a massive fucking pussy. Don’t talk shit and beg people to come take up their issues with you if you don’t expect them to come knocking.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an unhealthy, bipolar fucking idiot.


This… I like this…


----------



## JerryMark

kyledriver said:


> Wait why is punk in trouble for publicly showing displeasure, when all these fucking gymnasts are allowed to do it behind peoples backs?
> 
> Strange times we live in
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


you see, you're supposed to let the young marks and the petite bury you behind the scenes and in the sheets and then shoot on you on live tv and not say anything.

finally responding after over a year makes you the toxic one.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

A lot of people here overestimate the value of CM Punk... Honestly, he's been past his peak for a long time, the buzz of his comeback is over. If he leaves AEW it won't make any difference.


----------



## Saintpat

Punk is running a business here. He’s going to fire the EVPs and suspend Tony (but not Tony’s checkbook, or his mom’s if that’s the case).


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Looks like the people involved in the fight won't be on tomorow's show


----------



## MEMS

Huge mistake going with Punk over Bryan. Bryan has Punk beat by far on likeability and credibility.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Punk is running a business here. He’s going to fire the EVPs and suspend Tony (but not Tony’s checkbook, or his mom’s if that’s the case).


You’re on a fucking roll. 😂😂😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Bryan gonna be back in WWE soon!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

bdon said:


> CM Pussy is a massive fucking pussy. Don’t talk shit and beg people to come take up their issues with you if you don’t expect them to come knocking.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an unhealthy, bipolar fucking idiot.


/Thread


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

You think Tony has the balls to fire Punk ? IF this isn’t one big work (still haven’t seen any evidence its not) Punk will be suspended or maybe fined at best,


----------



## Mr316

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Punk and Omega have both been removed from next week's advertisement for Dynamite.
> 
> View attachment 132573


They were never on this poster I believe.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> They were never on this poster I believe.


Ok I stand corrected i'll delete that


----------



## bmtrocks

kyledriver said:


> Wait why is punk in trouble for publicly showing displeasure, when all these fucking gymnasts are allowed to do it behind peoples backs?
> 
> Strange times we live in
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


There's no evidence for them doing it behind his backs. The only thing we have evidence for is Hangman alluded to the idea that CM Punk got Colt fired on live TV but that's it. It was likely a rumor just spread across the locker room based on the heat between them.


----------



## DJ Punk

Rated Phenomenal said:


> You think Tony has the balls to fire Punk ? IF this isn’t one big work (still haven’t seen any evidence its not) Punk will be suspended or maybe fined at best,


Not really his call if Warner Bros. Discovery wants something done about it.


----------



## Businessman

If Punk is fired he won't be completely done with wrestling, he'll work with...










and the show would be full of epic burials

I hope he is fired just for this


----------



## One Shed

Businessman said:


> If Punk is fired he won't be completely done with wrestling, he'll work with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the show would be full of epic burials
> 
> I hope he is fired just for this


Last thing I want to hear is Punk doing Blue Chew commercials with Conrad. Have him on with Brian and Corny to do a real shoot.


----------



## Businessman

One Shed said:


> Last thing I want to hear is Punk doing Blue Chew commercials with Conrad. Have him on with Brian and Corny to do a real shoot.


This would be great, a CM Punk podcast going through his entire career, and especially talking about his AEW run would be incredible


----------



## Hephaesteus

Executives probs shouldn't be pushing their way into the l9cker room


----------



## Saintpat

Businessman said:


> This would be great, a CM Punk podcast going through his entire career, and especially talking about his AEW run would be incredible


Does Colt Cabana still have a podcast?


----------



## Businessman

Saintpat said:


> Does Colt Cabana still have a podcast?


It's still around, I wonder if he'll respond with his side of the story

Podcasts Archives - Colt Cabana


----------



## Razgriz

bdon said:


> CM Pussy is a massive fucking pussy. Don’t talk shit and beg people to come take up their issues with you if you don’t expect them to come knocking.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an unhealthy, bipolar fucking idiot.



They're fucking EVPs. You don't get to storm into locker rooms to talk shit to some guy you don't like. They've effectively removed themselves from being able to do shit like that.

Like what the fuck message does that send to the rest of the roster.

Face it.. They're all a bunch of fucking bullies and they fucked around and found out


----------



## bdon

Razgriz said:


> They're fucking EVPs. You don't get to storm into locker rooms to talk shit to some guy you don't like. They've effectively removed themselves from being able to do shit like that.
> 
> Like what the fuck message does that send to the rest of the roster.
> 
> Face it.. They're all a bunch of fucking bullies and they fucked around and found out


What message does it send that they have a company meeting to shut the fuck up, and you have Punk go out and talk shit TWICE after everyone agreed to do just that…shut the fuck up.

I warned everyone of this when the shooting on the mic began. You keep wanting to shoot on the mic, and you’re going to get what is coming.

End of the day, I might be a fucking nobody. You might be fucking President. Or vice versa. But end of the day, I am a man, and you only have so many times to disrespect me.

It’s comical that, ACCORDING TO HIS VERSION, he talked all that shit twice now about coming and seeing him, then he didn’t want to open the door for them. What a fucking pussy.


----------



## DZ Crew

So now the rumor is that the wish.com rockers kicked down Punk's locker room door following the media scrum. If true imo Punk had the right to defend himself. This shit gets crazier by the hour. My guess is that if Punk is in fact getting fired or has been fired it was probably at the behest of Warner vs a Khan's choice. This is why Tony needs to grow and spine and put a stop to this horse shit.


----------



## Teemu™

If this is all a shoot, then I would like an apology from the IWC for shitting on me, bullying me, banning me, ostracizing me, and shitting on me for over a decade now for saying that Punk is exactly as we're witnessing here. And saying that he was never worth shit. I challenged the holy IWC narrative of CM Punk being a perfect godly being, and got shit on for it.

Turns out, I was right - LIKE I ALWAYS AM WHEN I CHALLENGE THE FUCKING IWC! IWC WHEN WILL YOU LEARN?? Fuck you.


----------



## One Shed

DZ Crew said:


> So now the rumor is that the wish.com rockers kicked down Punk's locker room door following the media scrum. If true imo Punk had the right to defend himself. This shit gets crazier by the hour. My guess is that if Punk is in fact getting fired or has been fired it was probably at the behest of Warner vs a Khan's choice. This is why Tony needs to grow and spine and put a stop to this horse shit.


The least believable rumor out there is the Hardlys were able to kick down a door.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cabana confirmed re-signed with Colt of Personality as his new theme song.


----------



## Blonde

DZ Crew said:


> So now the rumor is that the wish.com rockers kicked down Punk's locker room door following the media scrum. If true imo Punk had the right to defend himself. This shit gets crazier by the hour. My guess is that if Punk is in fact getting fired or has been fired it was probably at the behest of Warner vs a Khan's choice. This is why Tony needs to grow and spine and put a stop to this horse shit.


Yeah, I believe these guys can kick a door down…


----------



## bdon

Teemu™ said:


> If this is all a shoot, then I would like an apology from the IWC for shitting on me, bullying me, banning me, ostracizing me, and shitting on me for over a decade now for saying that Punk is exactly as we're witnessing here. And saying that he was never worth shit. I challenged the holy IWC narrative of CM Punk being a perfect godly being, and got shit on for it.
> 
> Turns out, I was right - LIKE I ALWAYS AM WHEN I CHALLENGE THE FUCKING IWC! IWC WHEN WILL YOU LEARN?? Fuck you.


I’m not sure how anyone can watch this guy, read about the supposed real life issues he has, his take on how things unfold, and not see that these are classic signs of someone battling bipolar disorder.

That isn’t even me talking shit. That shit’s a chemical imbalance and needs treated. Just like him demanding they come see him if they have a problem with him, and they immediately go to his locker room and he wants to play the “Why are they banging on my locker?”

He genuinely believes all of these people are just out to get him and have been conspiring against him for 10+ years, because he does not understand or see how his actions solicit these responses.

Classic bipolar stuff…


----------



## Razgriz

bdon said:


> What message does it send that they have a company meeting to shut the fuck up, and you have Punk go out and talk shit TWICE after everyone agreed to do just that…shut the fuck up.
> 
> I warned everyone of this when the shooting on the mic began. You keep wanting to shoot on the mic, and you’re going to get what is coming.
> 
> End of the day, I might be a fucking nobody. You might be fucking President. Or vice versa. But end of the day, I am a man, and you only have so many times to disrespect me.
> 
> It’s comical that, ACCORDING TO HIS VERSION, he talked all that shit twice now about coming and seeing him, then he didn’t want to open the door for them. What a fucking pussy.



It's comical to think that they all walked over to his locker room peacefully and not looking for a fight. Like "hey Mr Punk sir.. we asked you to not air our dirty laundry out in public"

And Punk just takes a swing at them. 

They know what mood he was in. They know who the fuck the guy is. They were looking for a fight. And found one.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> The least believable rumor our there is the Hardlys were able to kick down a door.


Yeah. They’re not kicking in any of the doors backstage.

Unless it is a work, which still remains a possibility.


----------



## bdon

Razgriz said:


> It's comical to think that they all walked over to his locker room peacefully and not looking for a fight. Like "hey Mr Punk sir.. we asked you to not air our dirty laundry out in public"
> 
> And Punk just takes a swing at them.
> 
> They know what mood he was in. They know who the fuck the guy is. They were looking for a fight. And found one.


How many times do you believe they should have let him keep running his dick licker? He obviously doesn’t listen to TK, choosing to continue talking after the meeting.

Didn’t I also read that he didn’t believe in wrestler’s court in his WWE days?


----------



## Blonde

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hawt


Not at all…can you imagine Omega proposing a spot like this to Brock Lesnar? He will be lucky if he leaves with his limbs intact.



















credit to @otbr87


----------



## GarpTheFist

NearFall said:


> He realistically should be fired or at the very least stripped of the title and suspended if Tony Khan wants to have any control/respect from the rest of the roster going forward.
> 
> Doesn't matter who started shit. End of the day Punks stewed over veiled shots at him for months (while he still went over everyone including the champion and their most protected babyface in Mox) and went doing the same shit he criticized only orders of magnitutde harder. What else can he expect when he disrespects the guys running the show and inviting them to come to him and ends up fighting them?



Preach. With everything that punk says or does, he continues to expose himself as a hypocrite. You can't ask others to do better when you keep raging out in public like a child. The elite may not be capable enough to run a target but punk can't even do a simple waiters job without throwing tantrums every day.


----------



## Mr316

We can criticize Punk, we can criticize the EVPs but the bottom line is…it reached this point because the President of the company has no balls and never did anything to fix some obvious issues. Now it’s too late. Damage is done.


----------



## bdon

GarpTheFist said:


> Preach. With everything that punk says or does, he continues to expose himself as a hypocrite. You can't ask others to do better when you keep raging out in public like a child. The elite may not be capable enough to run a target but punk can't even do a simple waiters job without throwing tantrums every day.


Dude is bipolar.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Saintpat said:


> Does Colt Cabana still have a podcast?


Colt Cabana is a clown


----------



## Razgriz

Was directly after a 5 hour long show. Where Phil is a bloody mess the best time to address that though?

Do you think they said shit to Page about him running his mouth? 

You've got 2 days til dynamite. 

90 percent was him addressing the rumor about cabana. 

Okay he didn't say very nice things about page and the EVPs. But he was also telling them to do their fucking job to squash the rumors about him wanting colt fired. Which they didn't fucking do.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> We can criticize Punk, we can criticize the EVPs but the bottom line is…it reached this point because the President of the company has no balls and never did anything to fix some obvious issues. Now it’s too late. Damage is done.


Yep.

He spoke to everyone, did the locker room meeting, and Punk went out hours later and immediately went into business for himself.

I find it very weak and bush league to wait 3 fucking months to try and get your shots in, but I do 100% agree Punk should have addressed it (just should have been done much sooner, like face to face when Page first done it, but I digress).

But whatever. He did it. It is over and done with. Let’s get back to business. Punk wins, gets the title, and is immediately back on the mic shitting on everyone in the company, and shitting on the 5 hours of work they’d just done, all to make the night about himself.

All the while, TK sat there shaking his head allowing it to occur. THAT is the fuck up. Punk has no respect for TK, because TK has not demanded it.


----------



## Mr316

I’ll also add this. The fact that the President of the company let CM Punk trash some of the talents he employed and the EVPs for a good 20 minutes without stopping him in any way and just doing some weird ass faces the entire time tells you this company is doomed. Tony Khan doesn’t have the balls and the brain to run a succesful wrestling company. It took about 3 years and it’s already imploding because all he can do is some fantasy booking. He can’t run a company.


----------



## bdon

I do believe seeing HIS crowd cheer MJF rattled him a bit when he wants to be the Cena-level babyface. Someone mentioned it in the post show about MJF, and Punk’s facial expression changed.


----------



## Rhetro

Mr316 said:


> I’ll also add this. The fact that the President of the company let CM Punk trash some of the talents he employed and the EVPs for a good 20 minutes without stopping him in any way and just doing some weird ass faces the entire time tells you this company is doomed. Tony Khan doesn’t have the balls and the brain to run a succesful wrestling company. It took about 3 years and it’s already imploding because all he can do is some fantasy booking. He can’t run a company.


Oh it was pretty rough. I thought out how I would handle it if I was in his shoes (I have my own business of 14 years) and honestly felt there was many times to steer punk back from his outbursts. It was a rough thing but I’m convinced with 100% certainty that Tony is either on cocaine or speed or both.


----------



## DZ Crew

One Shed said:


> The least believable rumor out there is the Hardlys were able to kick down a door.


That was my first thought. Maybe they used cuttler as a battering ram.


----------



## Teemu™

bdon said:


> I do believe seeing HIS crowd cheer MJF rattled him a bit when he wants to be the Cena-level babyface. Someone mentioned it in the post show about MJF, and Punk’s facial expression changed.


Kinda weird if they weren't expecting that - that was the only reaction that was ever gonna happen if you know anything about anything. Everything they've booked has been to push MJF in the babyface direction.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> Yep.
> 
> He spoke to everyone, did the locker room meeting, and Punk went out hours later and immediately went into business for himself.
> 
> I find it very weak and bush league to wait 3 fucking months to try and get your shots in, but I do 100% agree Punk should have addressed it (just should have been done much sooner, like face to face when Page first done it, but I digress).
> 
> But whatever. He did it. It is over and done with. Let’s get back to business. Punk wins, gets the title, and is immediately back on the mic shitting on everyone in the company, and shitting on the 5 hours of work they’d just done, all to make the night about himself.
> 
> All the while, TK sat there shaking his head allowing it to occur. THAT is the fuck up. Punk has no respect for TK, because TK has not demanded it.


We don’t know everything that happened behind the scene. I’m not defending what Punk did but I do believe he did what he did because he saw that the incompetent President won’t do shit to solve the problems. Hangman should have been suspended after Double Or Nothing for going off script. Then he should have made it clear with the EVPs to not fucking mess around with Punk. Again, I’m not defending what Punk did in the media scrum but I do believe it reached this point because of Tony’s incompetence.


----------



## Saintpat

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Colt Cabana is a clown


Well if he is, he’s a better clown than John Wayne Gacy was.

Gacy was a terrible clown. I mean, he wasn’t funny at all.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Are we turning into armchair psychologists now too? 

Let's not be reddit please.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Instead of putting the title back on Punk, Tony Khan should of just put the title on MJF!

Mox doesnt care who his challenger is so have him do a open a open challenge vs a mystery opponent at All Out and it ends up being the masked joker.. in which ends up being MJF! MJF challenges Moxley beats him and becomes the new AEW champion!


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Yeah. They’re not kicking in any of the doors backstage.
> 
> Unless it is a work, which still remains a possibility.


I don’t know because I never saw or heard this part of the report, but someone says the original report of the door kicking got garbled on retelling and that they kicked/slammed the door shut from the inside when they came in.

Which makes a lot more sense.


----------



## La Parka

Dr. Middy said:


> Are we turning into armchair psychologists now too?
> 
> Let's not be reddit please.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

What the heck are these two characters up to?


----------



## holy

Rhhodes said:


> Not at all…can you imagine Omega proposing a spot like this to Brock Lesnar? He will be lucky if he leaves with his limbs intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to @otbr87


EWWW THE FUCK IS THIS?? THAT'S OMEGA WITH THE LONG HAIR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING??


----------



## NapperX

Well I guess those rumours were terrible......again.


----------



## Blonde

holy said:


> EWWW THE FUCK IS THIS?? THAT'S OMEGA WITH THE LONG HAIR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING??


It sure is... I heard today about some of the deviant shit he's done that's been wiped off the internet since AEW started... like wrestling 9 year old girls, wrestling sex dolls, jerking off guys, etc...


----------



## JerryMark

you guys lay off the very serious wrestling arteest.


----------



## HollywoodBulk_Logan

holy said:


> EWWW THE FUCK IS THIS?? THAT'S OMEGA WITH THE LONG HAIR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING??


Yea omega is a fraudulent pretend wrestler that only does this to touch guys. All I ever heard was he is the best, and I’m sorry but Das Wonderkid Alex Wright had more talent in his little finger then this guy. I just don’t see his appeal and now I understand why booker T got the bucks kicked out of TNA. They are all super ego no bodies that just don’t understand wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

Rhhodes said:


> It sure is... I heard today about some of the deviant shit he's done that's been wiped off the internet since AEW started... like wrestling 9 year old girls, wrestling sex dolls, jerking off guys, etc...


Unfortunately, not wiped off enough.


----------



## Leviticus

Dickhead1990 said:


> If true, that's a good call. It's a shame that it came to this, but Punk really fucked up.
> 
> I highly doubt that WWE would touch him either.


so I take it you're just a Young Bucks Mark who's taking their version of the fight at face value and just assuming that they didn't instigate it. because the only witness to it was Ace Steel's wife.

If they're going to fire Punk they have to fire you bucks and omega as well since there's no evidence either way so if they're going to punish someone they have to punish everyone.


----------



## Yoshihiko

Rhhodes said:


> It sure is... I heard today about some of the deviant shit he's done that's been wiped off the internet since AEW started... like wrestling 9 year old girls, *wrestling sex dolls*, jerking off guys, etc...


Best match of his career!


----------



## JerryMark

HollywoodBulk_Logan said:


> Yea omega is a fraudulent pretend wrestler that only does this to touch guys. All I ever heard was he is the best, and I’m sorry but Das Wonderkid Alex Wright had more talent in his little finger then this guy. I just don’t see his appeal and now I understand why booker T got the bucks kicked out of TNA. They are all super ego no bodies that just don’t understand wrestling.


alex wright was also a better dancer.


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> so I take it you're just a Young Bucks Mark who's taking their version of the fight at face value and just assuming that they didn't instigate it. because the only witness to it was Ace Steel's wife.
> 
> If they're going to fire Punk they have to fire you bucks and omega as well since there's no evidence either way so if they're going to punish someone they have to punish everyone.


Punk continues to do what he wants with no regard for TK’s rules and mandates. He has been told twice now to shut it the fuck up. And each time, decided he was above the orders of the rest of the locker room. To the point that even those who typically defend Punk are now against him. This amidst reports that he likely injured himself (once again) against Moxley. 

Best case scenario for TK’s business is trying to keep everyone and make money off this. If that isn’t salvageable, you have to read the pulse of the locker room. If the locker room says Elite go, fire em. If the locker room says Punk goes fire him.


----------



## Blade Runner

Rhhodes said:


> Not at all…can you imagine Omega proposing a spot like this to Brock Lesnar? He will be lucky if he leaves with his limbs intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to @otbr87


Why the fuck did this even happen?


----------



## Dickhead1990

Leviticus said:


> so I take it you're just a Young Bucks Mark who's taking their version of the fight at face value and just assuming that they didn't instigate it. because the only witness to it was Ace Steel's wife.
> 
> If they're going to fire Punk they have to fire you bucks and omega as well since there's no evidence either way so if they're going to punish someone they have to punish everyone.


And I take it you're a Punk mark that's taking it at face value.

It's obvious to everyone and their dog that Punk is being a complete diva. How many similar issues did the Bucks and Kenny have like this before? Does Punk have a history of this?

I rest my case.

As for no evidence, don't be silly.


----------



## SiON

Saintpat said:


> Fire ‘em all and let god sort ‘em out.


God?.... Vince?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SiON

DZ Crew said:


> That was my first thought. Maybe they used cuttler as a battering ram.


I heard they told Nakazawa to run into the door repeatedly if he wanted to earn his paycheck.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## squarebox

If Punk goes then can we get rid of Kenny & The Bucks too? That'd be fantastic.


----------



## xDD

Holy shit, 10 hours without internet and I missed almost 1k comments about CM Punk in this forum. You guys love to talk about him.


----------



## thorn123

On a side note.

Many of my friends watch dynamite (and raw and smacknown) on tv, but have no online presence in terms of wrestling. No wrestlingforum, dirt sheets, podcasts, following twitter, watching media scrums. They dont have a clue who Russo, cornette, metzler are. I don’t even think they know who khan is.

They have no idea of the current off camera shenanigans. And don’t care.

I am curious to know how many wrestling fans are like this. Those that simply don’t care about “this is a work” “this is a shoot”, he should be fired, he should be pushed, he should be squashed. They just tune in for a couple of hours each week to be entertained. I would say there are plenty.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thorn123 said:


> On a side note.
> 
> Many of my friends watch dynamite (and raw and smacknown) on tv, but have no online presence in terms of wrestling. No wrestlingforum, dirt sheets, podcasts, following twitter, watching media scrums. They dont have a clue who Russo, cornette, metzler are. I don’t even think they know who khan is.
> 
> They have no idea of the current off camera shenanigans. And don’t care.
> 
> I am curious to know how many wrestling fans are like this. Those that simply don’t care about “this is a work” “this is a shoot”, he should be fired, he should be pushed, he should be squashed. They just tune in for a couple of hours each week to be entertained. I would say there are plenty.


Max Caster's talent meeting line in his rap got no reaction so probably a lot more than people think.


----------



## Jayinem

CriminalLeapord said:


> They could have gone all the way with this as an angle. Have Punk do a Brian Pillman and show up at one of the elite's houses with a gun live on Dynamite.


The elite all live in the same house.


----------



## Leviticus

bdon said:


> Punk continues to do what he wants with no regard for TK’s rules and mandates. He has been told twice now to shut it the fuck up. And each time, decided he was above the orders of the rest of the locker room. To the point that even those who typically defend Punk are now against him. This amidst reports that he likely injured himself (once again) against Moxley.
> 
> Best case scenario for TK’s business is trying to keep everyone and make money off this. If that isn’t salvageable, you have to read the pulse of the locker room. If the locker room says Elite go, fire em. If the locker room says Punk goes fire him.


Omega and the Young Bucks have been spreading rumors about him attempting to get Colt Cabana fired for months now. 
And Page was the one who started the shoot promos between him and punk it's just that he wasn't as good as it as Punk was. 

And now Omega and the Bucks barge their way into his locker room to pick a fight, and now you want Punk to be fired despite the fact that there were no witnesses to the fight itself and you just want to take the Bucks word that they didn't start it and they were just defending themselves.

But in my view since there's no actual evidence that he started anything physical if they're going to fire him over it they should fire Omega and the Young Bucks as well since they were involved in the fight just as much. People who are just ready to take the word of one side over the other incident like this where there's no Witnesses and no evidence to support either side prove themselves as just ignorant marks who know nothing. Either both sides have to be punished because when you look at it both sides are equally to blame, or neither side should be punished.


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> Omega and the Young Bucks have been spreading rumors about him attempting to get Colt Cabana fired for months now.
> And Page was the one who started the shoot promos between him and punk it's just that he wasn't as good as it as Punk was.
> 
> And now Omega and the Bucks barge their way into his locker room to pick a fight, and now you want Punk to be fired despite the fact that there were no witnesses to the fight itself and you just want to take the Bucks word that they didn't start it and they were just defending themselves.
> 
> But in my view since there's no actual evidence that he started anything physical if they're going to fire him over it they should fire Omega and the Young Bucks as well since they were involved in the fight just as much. People who are just ready to take the word of one side over the other incident like this where there's no Witnesses and no evidence to support either side prove themselves as just ignorant marks who know nothing. Either both sides have to be punished because when you look at it both sides are equally to blame, or neither side should be punished.


Let’s pretend Kenny and the Bucks started all of this. You fire them.

How do you ensure Punk’s behavior going forward? It isn’t the fight that concerns me. Shit happens amongst guys. Sting getting beat up and his head flushed over some pussy comes to mind. Talk shit, get hit. These are rules we men live by, right?

Whether you think Punk started the fight, the Bucks, Larry the Dog, who cares. The fight happened.

The question for me is, you can easily fire Kenny and the Bucks, but for every other guy in that locker room, how are you going to ensure that Punk will follow the same rules that you have asked of them? How do you ensure that you are the one in charge when you have Punk on the podium saying in no minced words, “I’M trying to run a fucking business here”? How do you regain the locker room’s trust in doing right by them and protecting THEM from a Punk tirade? They just watched you shit can the guys who started all of this in favor of Punk, they surely will not think they’re more important than the Elite.

There is no scenario where I could trust Punk after he willfully shit on every single one of us that were working to circle the wagons and shut everything off from the media.

There is not one single scenario where I, speaking only for myself, could trust or work with Punk again, because he and TK have shown that Punk is not to be held to the same rules as anyone else.


----------



## SiON

bdon said:


> Let’s pretend Kenny and the Bucks started all of this. You fire them.
> 
> How do you ensure Punk’s behavior going forward? It isn’t the fight that concerns me. Shit happens amongst guys. Sting getting beat up and his head flushed over some pussy comes to mind. Talk shit, get hit. These are rules we men live by, right?
> 
> Whether you think Punk started the fight, the Bucks, Larry the Dog, who cares. The fight happened.
> 
> The question for me is, you can easily fire Kenny and the Bucks, but for every other guy in that locker room, how are you going to ensure that Punk will follow the same rules that you have asked of them? How do you ensure that you are the one in charge when you have Punk on the podium saying in no minced words, “I’M trying to run a fucking business here”? How do you regain the locker room’s trust in doing right by them and protecting THEM from a Punk tirade? They just watched you shit can the guys who started all of this in favor of Punk, they surely will not think they’re more important than the Elite.
> 
> There is no scenario where I could trust Punk after he willfully shit on every single one of us that were working to circle the wagons and shut everything off from the media.
> 
> There is not one single scenario where I, speaking only for myself, could trust or work with Punk again, because he and TK have shown that Punk is not to be held to the same rules as anyone else.


I would imagine if it's proven that the Elite did start this and they were the ones who were fired then the rogue elements who caused Punk to explode at the media scrum would be gone and the locker room poison is gone.

Same with if Punk is proven to be wrong and he is tired the locker room poison is gone and All Elite Friends Wrestling goes back to zero locker room issues.

But I don't know you dude but by only reading your posts in this thread I would imagine you assume Punk would do it again to somebody else right?

(this post isn't an attack on you either Im just assuming your response)

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

SiON said:


> I would imagine if it's proven that the Elite did start this and they were the ones who were fired then the rogue elements who caused Punk to explode at the media scrum would be gone and the locker room poison is gone.
> 
> Same with if Punk is proven to be wrong and he is tired the locker room poison is gone and All Elite Friends Wrestling goes back to zero locker room issues.
> 
> But I don't know you dude but by only reading your posts in this thread I would imagine you assume Punk would do it again to somebody else right?
> 
> (this post isn't an attack on you either I just assuming your response)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


When Mox or MJF are more over than him, who is the next person he is going to blame? Watch his reaction when HIS hometown crowd cheers what has been a clear cut heel louder than they are cheering Punk who made sure to go over clean with a classic babyface victory amongst HIS people.

He holds the belt higher, pandering for some cheers, and it just doesn’t happen.

If he isn’t the top guy, then he is going to whine and cry and make up villainous conspirators that are trying to undermine him.


----------



## the_flock

Leviticus said:


> so I take it you're just a Young Bucks Mark who's taking their version of the fight at face value and just assuming that they didn't instigate it. because the only witness to it was Ace Steel's wife.
> 
> If they're going to fire Punk they have to fire you bucks and omega as well since there's no evidence either way so if they're going to punish someone they have to punish everyone.


Doesn't work like that.

Sid and Arn Anderson had the infamous scissors fight. Arn started it. Sid was sacked.

Whoever has the most pull backstage will stay.

If the rumours are true that there's a big divide backstage between The Elite and Co Vs the Ex WWE crew, then who knows what might happen.


----------



## SiON

bdon said:


> When Mox or MJF are more over than him, who is the next person he is going to blame? Watch his reaction when HIS hometown crowd cheers what has been a clear cut heel louder than they are cheering Punk who made sure to go over clean with a classic babyface victory amongst HIS people.
> 
> He holds the belt higher, pandering for some cheers, and it just doesn’t happen.
> 
> If he isn’t the top guy, then he is going to whine and cry and make up villainous conspirators that are trying to undermine him.


But didn't Mox and MJF both get cheered over him in their most recent fueds? And he didn't go off on them like this.

I went back and watched the Hangman promo yesterday and I feel like Punk was the one trying to be professional by not responding to it after being blindsided by it.

Then the supposed rumour leaks about the colt Cabana firing. 

This seems like a more specific situation than just Punks a dick... I mean Punk is a dick but I don't think that's the ultimate reason he behaved the way he did this weekend

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Geert Wilders

Out of the Elite and punk, I’d say punk needs to go. AEW will survive without him. But without the Elite, a lot of fans will leave in my opinion. I believe that wrestlers will also not stay with AEW. Right now, WWE is looking very enticing for wrestlers. Omega would thrive under HHH


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Irish Jet said:


> Styles just dislikes his politics lol.


And Phil says Allen is a rascist. Who knows what the truth is tho


----------



## thisissting

Leviticus said:


> Omega and the Young Bucks have been spreading rumors about him attempting to get Colt Cabana fired for months now.
> And Page was the one who started the shoot promos between him and punk it's just that he wasn't as good as it as Punk was.
> 
> And now Omega and the Bucks barge their way into his locker room to pick a fight, and now you want Punk to be fired despite the fact that there were no witnesses to the fight itself and you just want to take the Bucks word that they didn't start it and they were just defending themselves.
> 
> But in my view since there's no actual evidence that he started anything physical if they're going to fire him over it they should fire Omega and the Young Bucks as well since they were involved in the fight just as much. People who are just ready to take the word of one side over the other incident like this where there's no Witnesses and no evidence to support either side prove themselves as just ignorant marks who know nothing. Either both sides have to be punished because when you look at it both sides are equally to blame, or neither side should be punished.


Firing omega and the bucks is the right course of action. They have always been shit stirring and unprofessional and the company has outgrown their level of indy talent. There is bigger stars around now and they can't stand it. Get rid of them and let's get some proper experienced executives in to help Tony with his sketchy booking. It's time to weed out the indy rubbish.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Geert Wilders said:


> Out of the Elite and punk, I’d say punk needs to go. AEW will survive without him. But without the Elite, a lot of fans will leave in my opinion. I believe that wrestlers will also not stay with AEW. Right now, WWE is looking very enticing for wrestlers. Omega would thrive under HHH


What you’re talking about over here is 3 grown men trying to pick a fight with another grown man, and usually fights don’t end well because results can get ugly. So instead of these guys being mature and proper adults and addressing it to Tony, they decided they could get away with it by throwing hands and chairs. Terrible idea on their end.


----------



## bmtrocks

Bagelalmond said:


> What you’re talking about over here is 3 grown men trying to pick a fight with another grown man, and usually fights don’t end well because results can get ugly. So instead of these guys being mature and proper adults and addressing it to Tony, they decided they could get away with it by throwing hands and chairs. Terrible idea on their end.


My dude, Punk literally said in the presser if the EVPs have any problem with him they need to talk to him directly rather than behind his back. That's what they did.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Bagelalmond said:


> What you’re talking about over here is 3 grown men trying to pick a fight with another grown man, and usually fights don’t end well because results can get ugly. So instead of these guys being mature and proper adults and addressing it to Tony, they decided they could get away with it by throwing hands and chairs. Terrible idea on their end.


What I was talking about here is the potential of any of them leaving.


----------



## SiON

thisissting said:


> Firing omega and the bucks is the right course of action. They have always been shit stirring and unprofessional and the company has outgrown their level of indy talent. There is bigger stars around now and they can't stand it. Get rid of them and let's get some proper experienced executives in to help Tony with his sketchy booking. It's time to weed out the indy rubbish.


Lol it's like a mom. And pop burger joint thinking they can go up against McDonald's without changing the way they do business.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thisissting

Funny thing is when omega and the bucks leave the wwe won't touch them and the bucks will be back off to impact and Kenny back to obscurity in Japan or retirement. Imagine company executives picking a fight backstage in the company's top talent dressing room what an utter mud show thing to do.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Yes I really hope the outcome is Punk is fired because the future of AEW is with the EVPs not this attention starved old man.


----------



## the_flock

Leviticus said:


> so I take it you're just a Young Bucks Mark who's taking their version of the fight at face value and just assuming that they didn't instigate it. because the only witness to it was Ace Steel's wife.
> 
> If they're going to fire Punk they have to fire you bucks and omega as well since there's no evidence either way so if they're going to punish someone they have to punish everyone.


Doesn't work like that.

Sid and Arn Anderson had the infamous scissors fight. Arn started it. Sid was sacked.

Whoever has the most pull backstage


TeamFlareZakk said:


> Instead of putting the title back on Punk, Tony Khan should of just put the title on MJF!
> 
> Mox doesnt care who his challenger is so have him do a open a open challenge vs a mystery opponent at All Out and it ends up being the masked joker.. in which ends up being MJF! MJF challenges Moxley beats him and becomes the new AEW champion!


No what he should have done was not create the interim title, held a tournament, have Mox win the title, then when Punk came back, have him whine that it's not fair, he's the real champion blah blah blah Mox gets sick of the bitching then issues him a challenge. The BCC shouldn't have been created either. 

MJF as over as he was before he left doesn't deserve the title. He hasn't even won any secondary titles and has only wrestled a handful of times doing the same concept every time.


----------



## Geert Wilders

thisissting said:


> Funny thing is when omega and the bucks leave the wwe won't touch them and the bucks will be back off to impact and Kenny back to obscurity in Japan or retirement. Imagine company executives picking a fight backstage in the company's top talent dressing room what an utter mud show thing to do.


You think HHH won’t want Omega? bucks prob not. But Omega, HHH would be frothing at the mouth. He loves workrate.


----------



## the_flock

thisissting said:


> Funny thing is when omega and the bucks leave the wwe won't touch them and the bucks will be back off to impact and Kenny back to obscurity in Japan or retirement. Imagine company executives picking a fight backstage in the company's top talent dressing room what an utter mud show thing to do.


I think they would make a play for Omega. The Bucks not a chance.


----------



## Irish Jet

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> And Phil says Allen is a rascist. Who knows what the truth is tho


Allen?


----------



## Teemu™

Irish Jet said:


> Allen?


AJ's shoot (insider term) name.


----------



## bdon

Bagelalmond said:


> What you’re talking about over here is 3 grown men trying to pick a fight with another grown man, and usually fights don’t end well because results can get ugly. So instead of these guys being mature and proper adults and addressing it to Tony, they decided they could get away with it by throwing hands and chairs. Terrible idea on their end.


This is where TK failed the entire roster. TK had already spoke to Punk twice about this. Once when he was threatening to quit prior to returning, and he went out and immediately went off on Page. TK talked to him about this, doing the company fucking wide closed door meeting, and Punk went straight to the podium at the PPV and pulled this shit again.

Punk does not believe he should have to listen to any rules. He is above that. He is above the rules that everyone else in that locker room must play by.

When you keep allowing guys to break the 4th wall and shoot on each other to drum up interest, this is what happens. I warned everyone about the dangers of this shit when Eddie and Punk were doing it initially, and Punk fucking rocked Eddie with a shoot headbutt.

The minute you start shooting on each other, you are asking for trust to be broken inside the ropes and behind the curtain.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

bdon said:


> This is where TK failed the entire roster. TK had already spoke to Punk twice about this. Once when he was threatening to quit prior to returning, and he went out and immediately went off on Page. TK talked to him about this, doing the company fucking wide closed door meeting, and Punk went straight to the podium at the PPV and pulled this shit again.
> 
> Punk does not believe he should have to listen to any rules. He is above that. He is above the rules that everyone else in that locker room must play by.
> 
> When you keep allowing guys to break the 4th wall and shoot on each other to drum up interest, this is what happens. I warned everyone about the dangers of this shit when Eddie and Punk were doing it initially, and Punk fucking rocked Eddie with a shoot headbutt.
> 
> The minute you start shooting on each other, you are asking for trust to be broken inside the ropes and behind the curtain.


That's why he should be fired, he is only interested in himself. Why not let him go to make his own promotion where he can be the top star.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

thisissting said:


> Funny thing is when omega and the bucks leave the wwe won't touch them and the bucks will be back off to impact and Kenny back to obscurity in Japan or retirement. Imagine company executives picking a fight backstage in the company's top talent dressing room what an utter mud show thing to do.


The Young Bucks I'm not sure, but Kenny Omega has already been contacted by WWE.

The only wrestler I'm sure WWE doesn't want is CM Punk.


----------



## DanWhatever

Mateus Tunes said:


> The Young Bucks I'm not sure, but Kenny Omega has already been contacted by WWE.
> 
> The only wrestler I'm sure WWE doesn't want is CM Punk.


WWE would jump at CM Punk. He's not 3 Man Band, but there would be value in having people tune in to see him job for HHH again.


----------



## Gn1212

Firing anyone here would be stupid. You're gifting them to Hunter. Yes, even Punk. WWE is known to be all about business.

Tony should suspend all of them as he set a precedent with Eddie.
EVPs need to be stripped of their titles as this is clearly causing problems in the locker room.
Punk needs to be fined for undermining Tony and should be given warning that this is the last time he airs his grievances in such fashion.
Once their suspensions are lifted they will be put in a program together. If they have a problem with that fringe them.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Firing anyone here would be stupid. You're gifting them to Hunter. Yes, even Punk. WWE is known to be all about business.
> 
> Tony should suspend all of them as he set a precedent with Eddie.
> EVPs need to be stripped of their titles as this is clearly causing problems in the locker room.
> Punk needs to be fined for undermining Tony and should be given warning that this is the last time he airs his grievances in such fashion.
> Once their suspensions are lifted they will be put in a program together. If they have a problem with that fringe them.


And what should everyone do when Punk continues to NOT listen to orders, and TK continues to not do anything about it when he does?

I’m putting myself in that locker room. We have orders handed down from TK himself, TWICE, and Punk refused to listen both times. Both times, TK sat by and allowed it.

At what point, should I actually start to believe Punk will be handled and disciplined? The EVPs have been said to not have any power for almost a year anyways. Punk going home for a few weeks is different than MJF going home for a bit in what way?


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> And what should everyone do when Punk continues to NOT listen to orders, and TK continues to not do anything about it when he does?
> 
> I’m putting myself in that locker room. We have orders handed down from TK himself, TWICE, and Punk refused to listen both times. Both times, TK sat by and allowed it.
> 
> At what point, should I actually start to believe Punk will be handled and disciplined?


Read the post next time.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Read the post next time.


That doesn’t answer the question of what happens when it DOES happen again, and Tony continues to ignore it, hoping it will just blow over. Like he did TWICE already.


----------



## kentl

Gn1212 said:


> Firing anyone here would be stupid. You're gifting them to Hunter. Yes, even Punk. WWE is known to be all about business.
> 
> Tony should suspend all of them as he set a precedent with Eddie.
> EVPs need to be stripped of their titles as this is clearly causing problems in the locker room.
> Punk needs to be fined for undermining Tony and should be given warning that this is the last time he airs his grievances in such fashion.
> Once their suspensions are lifted they will be put in a program together. If they have a problem with that fringe them.


Why does punk not loss his titile?
The "jab" was months ago and not a soul even knew about it till punk brought it up.
They then had a talent meeting 
Punk then once again talked about it

The bucks have done NOTHING publicly to push this story. It's been all punk

Their evp so sure strip them of that. But punk just fine? Zero logic in that. This issue could've been solved in house if not for punk he's the only reqson anyone knows about it


----------



## Gn1212

kentl said:


> Why does punk not loss his titile?
> The "jab" was months ago and not a soul even knew about it till punk brought it up.
> They then had a talent meeting
> Punk then once again talked about it
> 
> The bucks have done NOTHING publicly to push this story. It's been all punk
> 
> Their evp so sure strip them of that. But punk just fine? Zero logic in that. This issue could've been solved in house if not for punk he's the only reqson anyone knows about it


If he gets suspended the title will go as well mate. Same with The Elite and the Trios.

Should have clarified that.


----------



## thorn123

Has anything been confirmed, or is it all here say? Work / shoot / firing’s??


----------



## bdon

@Gn1212 , my point isn’t to shit talk Punk. I’m past that. If you’re one of the boys in the locker room, and you see the EVPs losing letters to their names that you know haven’t meant shit for a year, and you see Punk going on an MJF suspension, knowing he’s going to return as if nothing happened.

For those other guys that have to work around these people, how do you work freely and not walk on egg shells, hoping you don’t give Punk reason to believe you might be the next one conspiring against him..? Or that the Elite still hold favoritism with Tony. Whichever the pendulum swings for you…

Tony has royally fucked himself and lost whatever little trust and respect he might have had oh.


----------



## kentl

Gn1212 said:


> If he gets suspended the title will go as well mate. Same with The Elite and the Trios.
> 
> Should have clarified that.


Very well. Would he be in the titile picture upon return if you were booking?


----------



## greasykid1

BIIIG Nige said:


> That's why he should be fired, he is only interested in himself. Why not let him go to make his own promotion where he can be the top star.


Not defending Punk's rant, but if "going into business for himself" or "only being interested in himself" is just cause for firing, then Omega, Page, The Young Bucks and many more would have to follow. What Punk did was way more public and embarrassing to the company, but there is a LOT of people bitching about their opponents, their booking and more, going on right now. Not to mention Omega and The Bucks constantly booking themselves into championships.

TK should be able to contain this without running around throwing out pink slips. Punk acted like an asshole, but who the fuck hires CM Punk expecting anything but asshole?


----------



## Gn1212

kentl said:


> Very well. Would he be in the titile picture upon return if you were booking?


Fuck no. I would be cashing in on CM Punk & FTR v The Elite once they're back though.

They'll have to work together and learn to co-exist or they can go home.


----------



## NearFall

The biggest takeaway from all this still remains that Khan is not a leader and doesn't command respect from the lockeroom. He sat there basically agreeing with all of Punk's tirade because he is too much of a mark to stand up to him.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Gn1212 said:


> Fuck no. I would be cashing in on CM Punk & FTR v The Elite once they're back though.
> 
> They'll have to work together and learn to co-exist or they can go home.


It’ll need to include hangman if they want to do it properly.


----------



## Geert Wilders

greasykid1 said:


> Not defending Punk's rant, but if "going into business for himself" or "only being interested in himself" is just cause for firing, then Omega, Page, The Young Bucks and many more would have to follow. What Punk did was way more public and embarrassing to the company, but there is a LOT of people bitching about their opponents, their booking and more, going on right now. Not to mention Omega and The Bucks constantly booking themselves into championships.
> 
> TK should be able to contain this without running around throwing out pink slips. Punk acted like an asshole, but who the fuck hires CM Punk expecting anything but asshole?


How do they book themselves into championships? That’s the biggest bologny I’ve seen written on this site. The championships they’ve won were warranted. All 3 guys have put people over significantly.


----------



## MaseMan

Wow, a day later and we still don't really know anything about who may be fired/suspended/whatever.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

MaseMan said:


> Wow, a day later and we still don't really know anything about who may be fired/suspended/whatever.


All these journalists saying they were about to break the big news seemingly know jack shit. Or they've realised what actually happened was grossly exaggerated.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

MaseMan said:


> Wow, a day later and we still don't really know anything about who may be fired/suspended/whatever.


Give them a sec, they’re busy writing the script because ITS A WORK, Jesus.


----------



## Razgriz

bmtrocks said:


> My dude, Punk literally said in the presser if the EVPs have any problem with him they need to talk to him directly rather than behind his back. That's what they did.



Yeah but there's a difference between "hey let's squash some beef and work it out" vs. "Hey Punk you're a bitch"


----------



## greasykid1

Geert Wilders said:


> How do they book themselves into championships? That’s the biggest bologny I’ve seen written on this site. The championships they’ve won were warranted. All 3 guys have put people over significantly.


They were literally controlling their own creative. That's how they booked themselves into championships 

Remember when everyone was like "Yeah, DAMN RIGHT Cody shouldn't be in the title picture, cos he's an EVP and he's got creative control"? That. Except Omega and The Bucks got away with it.


----------



## sbuch

Edit: I hate quotes


----------



## sbuch

Cool story bro. Your opinion doesn't matter here about Phil

Phil called them out
Bucks came into the locker room
They fought

Big deal, seems like everyone is at fault. Punk can say whatever he wants. Bucks didn't have to "accept the challenge" and go looking for an alteraction

Imagine you're at the water cooler talking shit about someone at work and then 20 mins later that person and his buddies jump you in your office. Who's at fault?

I'm saying both sides are at fault and both should be punished or not punished



bdon said:


> He has asked them to come see him twice. Don’t run your fucking mouth expecting to not have to pay the consequences. He is said to have been trying to stay in his locker room and avoid them when they came to his locker room LIKE HE FUCKING BEGGED THEM TO DO.
> 
> At least they didn’t wait 3 fucking months like that pussy, Phil Brooks, did.
> 
> Phil Brooks is straight up bitch-made. Chicago my ass…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567500125559218176


----------



## Jedah

NearFall said:


> The biggest takeaway from all this still remains that Khan is not a leader and doesn't command respect from the lockeroom. He sat there basically agreeing with all of Punk's tirade because he is too much of a mark to stand up to him.


Hence why the money mark should have MJF bury Punk tonight. I have no interest in seeing a Punk title reign after the convoluted, intelligence-insulting, immersion-breaking dumpster fire of an angle he booked himself into that resulted in Moxley's first clean loss for nothing.


----------



## Mr316

How the fuck did Nakazawa and Cutler end up getting suspended? Were they in the locker room too?


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Mr316 said:


> How the fuck did Nakazawa and Cutler end up getting suspended? Were they in the locker room too?


Nakazawa inflamed things by throwing his thong into the melee.


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567500125559218176


Punk will handle it like he usually does when things doesn´t go his way


----------



## fabi1982

Honestly, best thing that could happen to AEW is Punk leaving. Its all fun and games until he throws a hissifit next month and again and again. He is just a bitter grumpy person, not made for playing with others.

Knowing TK he will allow him to be the bitter asshole he always was and hurt AEW more than rippping off the bandaid now.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Suspend and fine all responsible parties. Fire Ace Steel. Strip the wrestlers of their EVP positions.

Firing Punk is the dumbest thing they could do. He's the biggest star they have.


----------



## Municipal Waste

The Sports Illustrated report looks like everyone involved suspended, with Punk/Steel firings likely for today.


----------



## Freelancer

They need a locker room leader to handle stuff like this. Someone like Regal or Samoa Joe.


----------



## kingfunkel

This is why wrestlers shouldn't have any backstage pull. Imagine Jim Ross, Johnny Ace, Bruce Pritchard, Pat Patterson and Brisco kicking in The Rocks locker room door in, to attack him. 

They'd have sat him down and had a discussion like professionals.


----------



## Geert Wilders

greasykid1 said:


> They were literally controlling their own creative. That's how they booked themselves into championships
> 
> Remember when everyone was like "Yeah, DAMN RIGHT Cody shouldn't be in the title picture, cos he's an EVP and he's got creative control"? That. Except Omega and The Bucks got away with it.


Except it’s TK that decides these things and several people have gone on record to say EVP have little to no input since early 21.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Freelancer said:


> They need a locker room leader to handle stuff like this. Someone like Regal or Samoa Joe.


This was Cody and Arn together. Cody was a lockerroom leader and since he left, AEW has fallen apart backstage.

Joe and Regal are good shouts. Hell I think even Jay Lethal.


----------



## Passing Triangles

Promised I'd tag you next time, @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## Freelancer

Geert Wilders said:


> This was Cody and Arn together. Cody was a lockerroom leader and since he left, AEW has fallen apart backstage.
> 
> Joe and Regal are good shouts. Hell I think even Jay Lethal.


I agree, someone like them needs to step up to keep these clowns in check.


----------



## TheDraw

Proud of TK for at least putting the foot down.


----------



## One Shed

Freelancer said:


> I agree, someone like them needs to step up to keep these clowns in check.


Live shot of Regal after his first meeting trying to get everyone on the same page:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Passing Triangles said:


> Promised I'd tag you next time, @LifeInCattleClass


you spend so much time on me and i don’t even know your name

So nice to have a secret admirer that cares


----------



## Soul Rex

Freelancer said:


> They need a locker room leader to handle stuff like this. Someone like Regal or Samoa Joe.


They need someome to acknowledge, a true bsckstsge leader... Wonder who that is.


----------



## Teemu™

I can't believe this is all evil Fed's fault. I should have known.


----------



## SiON

Mr316 said:


> How the fuck did Nakazawa and Cutler end up getting suspended? Were they in the locker room too?


Nakazawa and Cutler probably asked to be suspended on the account they can't do anything without Omega and the Bucks.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Efie_G

Everything is rumors until we get the facts from the company itself.

Im a huge punk fan, but i feel he was in the wrong for this. Tony as well for letting it go that far. 
And reading that the bucks and kenny "kicked down" punks locker room door is far fetched as fuck. This entire cluster fuck is stupid and childish.


----------



## Teemu™

Who's ready for another tournament?


----------



## Efie_G

For what its worth, on the AEW control center posted this morning there was absolutely no mention of The Elite/Hangman+DO or Punk.


----------



## Sonicyoot

Rhhodes said:


> Not at all…can you imagine Omega proposing a spot like this to Brock Lesnar? He will be lucky if he leaves with his limbs intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to @otbr87


I’m willing to bet all 4 of my testicles that Brock will be into it


----------



## Municipal Waste

Tony Khan hit Brandon Cutler and Michael Nakazawa with them “let God sort em out” suspensions lol.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t see Punk taking a suspension on the chin.

Before the fight, I don’t see what The Elite have done wrong.


----------



## greasykid1

Suspended, fired, or otherwise, sounds like Punk is injured again, so ...

Never mind "Interim" crap this time. Just give the title back to Moxley and let him carry on as he was.


----------



## lagofala

rich110991 said:


> Can’t see Punk taking a suspension on the chin.
> 
> Before the fight, I don’t see what The Elite have done wrong.


Punk felt Hangman's initial promo would have led to ppl being confused and googling old stuff and bring up Colt Cabana again.This would lower Punk's babyface status and hurt him as a draw and by extension, the company.
He also probably felt that the EVPs were politicking and forming cliques behind the scenes. He couldn't take it any more and just lashed out. CM Punk always had a thin skin and is outspoken, it's kind of his MO.

I don't agree with what CM Punk did but it is what it is. TK has to make a decision on what to do. If it were me, I would find a way to do business. I would remove the EVP titles because talent shouldn't have that kind of power anyway because it confuses the locker room, especially in this industry. As much as they think this is a "team" sport where its AEW (leading the rest of the wrestling industry) vs WWE, wrestling is an inherently selfish business. If AEW wants to be in the big leagues, they need to adapt. The stakeholders aren't just TK and EVPs anymore. They need to placate sponsors, TV Networks, fans and wrestlers.


----------



## mazzah20

Do you think in the year Punk has been bad that he hasn't said anything about Colt Cabana to anyone. Or by that token, that Cabana hasn't remarked anything about Punk?

I agree with Punks sentiment that Hangman went to business for himself with that promo though. It wasn't _that _bad at the face of it, but it was unnecessary. And it screamed of hearing one side of the story and taking that side considering Hangmans time spent with the DO members.

Now if AEW could take a step back and channel all of this it could be great about them. All eyes will be on their product from wrestling fans, just as the E had all eyes after the McMahon snakebite's come to light. Now we will see how good TKs business acumen is under pressure.

Anyways, the verdict is in. And it's a...


----------



## rich110991

Hangman said Punk had shown the exact opposite of supporting worker’s rights since coming to AEW, he must know something? Didn’t just make it up did he.


----------



## Geeee

mazzah20 said:


> Do you think in the year Punk has been bad that he hasn't said anything about Colt Cabana to anyone. Or by that token, that Cabana hasn't remarked anything about Punk?
> 
> I agree with Punks sentiment that Hangman went to business for himself with that promo though. It wasn't _that _bad at the face of it, but it was unnecessary. And it screamed of hearing one side of the story and taking that side considering Hangmans time spent with the DO members.
> 
> Now if AEW could take a step back and channel all of this it could be great about them. All eyes will be on their product from wrestling fans, just as the E had all eyes after the McMahon snakebite's come to light. Now we will see how good TKs business acumen is under pressure.
> 
> Anyways, the verdict is in. And it's a...


It was a promo on Dynamite, before the PPV where Punk and Hangman were supposedly going to settle it in a main event title fight. Everything goes man, that's part of show business. Punk always goes 4th wall with his promos, so he should expect some heat back.

If the boys can't accept promos on Dynamite as part of the show, then maybe Vince was right to script everyone's verbiage.


----------



## Jedah

greasykid1 said:


> Suspended, fired, or otherwise, sounds like Punk is injured again, so ...
> 
> Never mind "Interim" crap this time. Just give the title back to Moxley and let him carry on as he was.


Moxley's credibility is shot now thanks to that idiotic, WOAT-tier angle they just did.

MJF should just bury Punk at Grand Slam and we can all be done with it.


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> It was a promo on Dynamite, before the PPV where Punk and Hangman were supposedly going to settle it in a main event title fight. Everything goes man, that's part of show business. Punk always goes 4th wall with his promos, so he should expect some heat back.
> 
> If the boys can't accept promos on Dynamite as part of the show, then maybe Vince was right to script everyone's verbiage.


Only Punk is allowed to break the 4th wall to try and make as much as possible. Didn’t you get the memo?


----------



## Leviticus

bdon said:


> Let’s pretend Kenny and the Bucks started all of this. You fire them.
> 
> How do you ensure Punk’s behavior going forward? It isn’t the fight that concerns me. Shit happens amongst guys. Sting getting beat up and his head flushed over some pussy comes to mind. Talk shit, get hit. These are rules we men live by, right?
> 
> Whether you think Punk started the fight, the Bucks, Larry the Dog, who cares. The fight happened.
> 
> The question for me is, you can easily fire Kenny and the Bucks, but for every other guy in that locker room, how are you going to ensure that Punk will follow the same rules that you have asked of them? How do you ensure that you are the one in charge when you have Punk on the podium saying in no minced words, “I’M trying to run a fucking business here”? How do you regain the locker room’s trust in doing right by them and protecting THEM from a Punk tirade? They just watched you shit can the guys who started all of this in favor of Punk, they surely will not think they’re more important than the Elite.
> 
> There is no scenario where I could trust Punk after he willfully shit on every single one of us that were working to circle the wagons and shut everything off from the media.
> 
> There is not one single scenario where I, speaking only for myself, could trust or work with Punk again, because he and TK have shown that Punk is not to be held to the same rules as anyone else.


Omega and the Bucks don't even need to be fired from the roster, just as the EVP's. As execitives of the company, they painted the company in a bad light by their actions. In any other promotion, if an executive had barged into a talent's dressing room looking for a fight, they would be fired on the spot regardless of who threw the first punch. They knew, or should have known, that the situation was volatile and that there was a good change that emptions would get the better of one or more people. As executives, their first priority SHOULD have been to the public image of the company, and not their little clique. 

They have used their position as EVP, from the start, to benefit themselves, first and foremost, even to the detriment to the company. That is why FTR was removed from Fight Forever, even if FTR is too professional to actually come out and say it themselves. it's why they went on a multi-month spear campaign, both backstage and in tthe press, accusing Punk of trying to get Colt Cabana fired, even though it was obvious to anyone who has a brain that his contract wasn't being renewed because he was a bit player in a jobber faction who just took up space and brought nothing to the company in terms of ratings or money. 
It's why Adam Page TRIED to shoot on page before Double or Nothing, even if he's such a moron that he can't even call someone an asshole without forgetting half of what he was gonna say. 
The Bucks and Omega, and their friends, have been pulling this shit since day 1. They bury anyone they think might get over. It's why FTR went over two years without getting 15 matches on tv. It's why guys like Orange Cassidy are pushed to the moon, despite even people who like him considering him to be a completely joke just to be laughed at, and not a serious worker. 

Punk tried for months to get his issues sorted out professionally, backstage, but Tony is such a completely gutless little bitch that he refused to do anything, and so Punk did the only thing he could do, which was to make sure that the public knew HIS side of the issues, and not just the side that fake journalist trash like Dave Meltzer prints in his smark tabloid.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Looks like Punk may be staying. Good... get rid of the overgrown children 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567569394447912963


----------



## Jedah

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like Punk may be staying. Good... get rid of the overgrown children
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567569394447912963


The best thing would be for him and the Elite to turn this into an angle after they all get punished. Losing them isn't good for business.

However, Punk cannot be champion. MJF MUST bury him at Grand Slam. Then they should all be suspended for three months without pay.

Tony needs to put his ego aside and let Regal, Mark Henry, Paul Wight, etc. handle booking and these talent matters. It's beyond clear he sucks at it.


----------



## Leviticus

the_flock said:


> Doesn't work like that.
> 
> Sid and Arn Anderson had the infamous scissors fight. Arn started it. Sid was sacked.
> 
> Whoever has the most pull backstage
> 
> 
> No what he should have done was not create the interim title, held a tournament, have Mox win the title, then when Punk came back, have him whine that it's not fair, he's the real champion blah blah blah Mox gets sick of the bitching then issues him a challenge. The BCC shouldn't have been created either.
> 
> MJF as over as he was before he left doesn't deserve the title. He hasn't even won any secondary titles and has only wrestled a handful of times doing the same concept every time.


No one knows who actually threw the first punk between Punk/Ace and Omega/the Bucks. What I am saying is that Elite marks are ASSUMING with no evidence that Omega and the Bucks are telling the truth when they claim that they only went to talk, and were attacked without provocation. My point is that since ALL of them were involved in the fight, and that it's can't be proven either way who actually started it, then if one side is punished, all of them should be. 
The fact that the company's EVP's are so unprofessional that instead of handling things through the proper channels, they instead bust into a talent's lockerroom three-on-one, says a lot. I have might doubts that they went there just to talk. But like I said, nothing can be proven on either side. It's Punk's word against theirs. So any punishment should be dealt out equally among all parties.

The reason Sid was fired because HE TRIED TO MURDER SOMEONE WITH A DEADLY WEAPON. And there were conflicting accounts over who started the confrontation in the bar. Someone have said that Sid was verbally provoking and threatening Arn. The only thing people agree on is that Arn beat the living fuck out of Sid, and left him bleeding on the floor., but last time I checked, trying to kill someone is a lot worse than geting into a drunken fistfight. Sid was nothing but a pathetic little bitch who got mad when he got his ass kicked and decided to t


----------



## Saintpat

Tony Khan: What went down after All Out is extremely serious and, quite frankly, our legal team sent me to work out your termination because your behavior cannot be tolerated.

Punk: OK, here are my conditions for staying …

Tony: I’m listening.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So nobody is fired. 

All part of the work. 

Ya'll silly sausages for denying it, I've been riding that train since I watched the scrum live. 

#MiddyIsRight


----------



## bdon

I keep laughing at you people who continue screaming 3-on-1 when people close to Punk and Steel have even said that wasn’t the case.

Gotta parrot those Cornette thoughts.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dr. Middy said:


> So nobody is fired.
> 
> All part of the work.
> 
> Ya'll silly sausages for denying it, I've been riding that train since I watched the scrum live.
> 
> #MiddyIsRight


If you're being serious then my god please get some help....Thanks


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

bdon said:


> I keep laughing at you people who continue screaming 3-on-1 when people close to Punk and Steel have even said that wasn’t the case.
> 
> Gotta parrot those Cornette thoughts.


You're seriously gonna defend the All elite jerk offs?


----------



## Leviticus

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan: What went down after All Out is extremely serious and, quite frankly, our legal team sent me to work out your termination because your behavior cannot be tolerated.
> 
> Punk: OK, here are my conditions for staying …
> 
> Tony: I’m listening.


I wonder what the Bcuks have on Tony that there isn't even RUMORS of them being fired, or even being removed as EVP's. 

I mean, there is no evidence that Punk started the fight, aside from Omega and the Bucks claiming that he did, and yet for some reason he's the only one who people in the company are thinking might be fired. Even though you have a situation where company executives barged into a lockeroom obvious ready to fight a guy three on one, and I am sure there was a reason why Ace Steel was so vicious during the fight. I wouldn't be surprised if it came out that one of them was harrassing his wife, who was in the room watching Punk's dog.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dr. Middy said:


> So nobody is fired.
> 
> All part of the work.
> 
> Ya'll silly sausages for denying it, I've been riding that train since I watched the scrum live.
> 
> #MiddyIsRight


Seek therapy, this is not a work


----------



## Dr. Middy

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> If you're being serious then my god please get some help....Thanks





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Seek therapy, this is not a work


All of these are kayfabe suspensions, and nobody is even being fired. 

Hmmm...


----------



## bdon

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You're seriously gonna defend the All elite jerk offs?


Even in Punk’s version of things, it was just the Bucks that “kicked in the door”.

You’re gonna believe a jump in logic that the Bucks could kick one of those doors in? Even if you buy that, Punk’s version of events has Omega and Steel coming into the room once things had escalated.


----------



## Leviticus

bdon said:


> I keep laughing at you people who continue screaming 3-on-1 when people close to Punk and Steel have even said that wasn’t the case.
> 
> Gotta parrot those Cornette thoughts.


Cornette reported it literally right after it happened, before all of the details came out. I wasn't aware that steel was in the room when Omega and the Bucks arrived until a few minutes ago looking it up. 

A lot of sources who first reported on it, weren't sure on if Steel was there or came in after they arrived. 

At least we're not assuming that Punk started the fight based on no evidence, but then again I can't expect Elite marks to care about that I mean, these are people who act like Punk's shoot comments on Page were the first time it ever happened and calling him unprofessional, even though Page did literally the same thing to him on the go home episode of Dynamite, 4 days before Double or Nothing.


----------



## zkorejo

Dr. Middy said:


> So nobody is fired.
> 
> All part of the work.
> 
> Ya'll silly sausages for denying it, I've been riding that train since I watched the scrum live.
> 
> #MiddyIsRight


Yeah I'm not sold it's shoot either. Ace Steel would have definitely been fired in that case. 

Head of talent relations "stormed" into the room with Bucks. All three are level headed people. It just doesn't sound believable. 

Similarly, Punk losing at scrum unprovoked isn't something he would do either.

That being said, we don't know these people irl. Who knows.


----------



## Smithy.89

Nothing Finer said:


> Who the fuck is NUFC Bryan?


Toon army!


----------



## zkorejo

And some dumbfucks at squared circle actually believe Punk wasn't marketing those muffins.. it clearly was a product placement. He even told everyone the off days for crying out loud.

Why would you do that during an angry rant on EVPs of the promotion you work for.


----------



## Saintpat

Leviticus said:


> I wonder what the Bcuks have on Tony that there isn't even RUMORS of them being fired, or even being removed as EVP's.
> 
> I mean, there is no evidence that Punk started the fight, aside from Omega and the Bucks claiming that he did, and yet for some reason he's the only one who people in the company are thinking might be fired. Even though you have a situation where company executives barged into a lockeroom obvious ready to fight a guy three on one, and I am sure there was a reason why Ace Steel was so vicious during the fight. I wouldn't be surprised if it came out that one of them was harrassing his wife, who was in the room watching Punk's dog.


Tony seems very intent on NDAs, which aren’t a normal part of business when independent contractors (wrestlers or otherwise) are let go/not renewed.

Makes you wonder. Could the constant rumors of cocaine use be real? Could there be more? Hmmm.

IF that sort of thing came out in public legal records, it would be a bad look for AEW but probably a bigger deal for his association with an NFL team (not sure how that works in the soccer world).

Where this gets very interesting is if some sort of lawsuit emerges from this, on anyone’s part. Because that opens up discovery and all kinds of interesting things — from finances to how much maybe someone was overpaid for an NDA, to any complaints about management (including EVPs) to HR to a ton of other things.

I honestly think Tony fears a lot of things about his own conduct and his company becoming public.

Which means the Bucks, Omega, Punk, Steel and anyone else have him over a barrel in negotiating separation terms or even saying if they get the boot they’ll start telling tales.


----------



## Saintpat

zkorejo said:


> And some dumbfucks at squared circle actually believe Punk wasn't marketing those muffins.. it clearly was a product placement. He even told everyone the off days for crying out loud.
> 
> Why would you do that during an angry rant on EVPs of the promotion you work for.


He also hauled like a case of some energy drink or something up to the podium and placed that right in camera view.

Although I’m not sure I’d want my product associated with his f-bombs while he’s bleeding all over the table, lol.


----------



## Leviticus

zkorejo said:


> Yeah I'm not sold it's shoot either. Ace Steel would have definitely been fired in that case.
> 
> Head of talent relations "stormed" into the room with Bucks. All three are level headed people. It just doesn't sound believable.
> 
> Similarly, Punk losing at scrum unprovoked isn't something he would do either.
> 
> That being said, we don't know these people irl. Who knows.


With as vicious as Steel was in the fight, the only thing I can think of is that something happened to his wife, likely on accident, which could harm the company and they are not firing him to ensure he and his wife won't file charges or a lawsuit.

In Florida, it's actually legal for a ban to brutally beat someone if it's defending his wife. If she needed defending, or if if thought she did, he could tie AEW and the Elite up in years of expensive legal battles. 

I'm just speculating of course, but those tiny ass lockerrooms could make it very easily to accidently hit someoe not involved in a fight.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

If Punk isn't fired I'm not watching AEW again. He starts the drama and is being kept? Disgusting. This snake deserves to be fired with no pay.


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> Cornette reported it literally right after it happened, before all of the details came out. I wasn't aware that steel was in the room when Omega and the Bucks arrived until a few minutes ago looking it up.
> 
> A lot of sources who first reported on it, weren't sure on if Steel was there or came in after they arrived.
> 
> At least we're not assuming that Punk started the fight based on no evidence, but then again I can't expect Elite marks to care about that I mean, these are people who act like Punk's shoot comments on Page were the first time it ever happened and calling him unprofessional, even though Page did literally the same thing to him on the go home episode of Dynamite, 4 days before Double or Nothing.


Let’s dial this back to what seems to be the biggest gap in logic: do YOU believe the Bucks could kick one of those heavy duty fucking doors in to get to Punk?

If no, then we have either evidence that Punk’s version of events sound preposterous. I do not buy for a second than Matt or Nick Jackson could kick-in one of those doors in the backstage arenas. These are not 4 or 6 panel residential doors framed with 2x4s. They’re…fucking stout. Lol

If you DO believe this story, then the next gap in logic is that the Bucks were suddenly such badass MEN that they did it in spite of Head of Talent and the Chief Legal Officer right there like they were reminding everyone what Austin 3:16 means.

Sell me that Kenny Omega popped off a few rounds from a 9mm at Punk, who ducked and dodged like Neo. I’ll buy that version of events and say put Omega away for a very long time. I’d buy that one looooong before I buy one that sees the Bucks kicking in doors. Haha


----------



## zkorejo

Saintpat said:


> He also hauled like a case of some energy drink or something up to the podium and placed that right in camera view.
> 
> Although I’m not sure I’d want my product associated with his f-bombs while he’s bleeding all over the table, lol.


Alot more people watched this media scrum. The muffins have become a running meme/joke on Reddit. 

It's all about getting eyes. If all the wrestling fans in Chicago watched that, that's alot of people knowing about a local business who probably wouldn't have given it a chance otherwise. 

Punk ate that like the whole time while spewing fire... It kind of gave me a craving for a minute too.


----------



## A PG Attitude




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dr. Middy said:


> So nobody is fired.
> 
> All part of the work.
> 
> Ya'll silly sausages for denying it, I've been riding that train since I watched the scrum live.
> 
> #MiddyIsRight


i've done the full 360 and I am back to 'work'


----------



## zkorejo

Leviticus said:


> With as vicious as Steel was in the fight, the only thing I can think of is that something happened to his wife, likely on accident, which could harm the company and they are not firing him to ensure he and his wife won't file charges or a lawsuit.
> 
> In Florida, it's actually legal for a ban to brutally beat someone if it's defending his wife. If she needed defending, or if if thought she did, he could tie AEW and the Elite up in years of expensive legal battles.
> 
> I'm just speculating of course, but those tiny ass lockerrooms could make it very easily to accidently hit someoe not involved in a fight.


Omega was calm until that mad dog bit him according to the reports. 

This just is baffling and asinine. I can't imagine this being real tbh. 

Punk isn't thin skinned, it was YEARS of frustrations with WWE management and politics that led him to walk. Even then he didn't make a fuss like this. 

He wasn't half as angry in the podcast with Cabana either about WWE. 

I just find it hard to believe, something as silly as this would push him over the edge and make him do what he did.


----------



## Leviticus

Saintpat said:


> BIIIG Nige said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Punk isn't fired I'm not watching AEW again. He starts the drama and is being kept? Disgusting. This snake deserves to be fired with no pay.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't the one who started it/. They've been spreading lies about him to the press for nearly 6 months. They were the ones who claimed that he tried to get Colt Cabana fired. and they;'ve been talking shit about him backage for months trying to get him fired. He'; at least man enough to bring out the issues and talk about them in public. He isn't a gutless coward doing verything behind people's backs and behind closed doors.
Click to expand...


----------



## bdon

A PG Attitude said:


> View attachment 132648
> 
> View attachment 132647
> 
> View attachment 132646


These are comedy done right.


----------



## bdon

So, you refuse to believe Sean Ross Sapp when he tells you it wasn’t the Bucks leaking that stuff?


----------



## Leviticus

zkorejo said:


> Omega was calm until that mad dog bit him according to the reports.
> 
> This just is baffling and asinine. I can't imagine this being real tbh.
> 
> Punk isn't thin skinned, it was YEARS of frustrations with WWE management and politics that led him to walk. Even then he didn't make a fuss like this.
> 
> He wasn't half as angry in the podcast with Cabana either about WWE.
> 
> I just find it hard to believe, something as silly as this would push him over the edge and make him do what he did.


Months of having Omega and the Bucks lie about him to the press and backstage got to him, and having Page disrepect him in a shoot promo on live tv. That's the only reason he felt the needed to make it all public, instead of just backstage.


----------



## zkorejo

Leviticus said:


> Months of having Omega and the Bucks lie about him to the press and backstage got to him, and having Page disrepect him in a shoot promo on live tv. That's the only reason he felt the needed to make it all public, instead of just backstage.


Well he was clearly wrong about that. All he had to do was call Dave or Alvarez and ask if it was the Bucks.

Yes Hangman fucked up.. and he buried him in return. It was enough. Bringing EVPs into it based on a hunch and zero research... I don't think he's that dumb.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Where's the fucking evidence Bucks and Omega been spreading lies about Punk? 😡

Is it like trial by social media where someone makes accusations and there instantly guilty?


----------



## zkorejo

Also.. Meltzer and Alvarez don't do AEW scrum usually.. and they weren't going to be there after AO either. But they attended because TK told them to.

Why? Because Punk wanted to call out Alvarez? So then Tony knew Punk was going to drop bombs during the scrum?


----------



## I eat mangos

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've done the full 360 and I am back to 'work'


Yeah, I started to doubt it, but I'm back there now. The timing is too convenient.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

bdon said:


> So, you refuse to believe Sean Ross Sapp when he tells you it wasn’t the Bucks leaking that stuff?


Why would a reporter reveal their source? If SRS did that it would open a can of worms. No one would want to go to him with info and might create legal issues for the Bucks with Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I eat mangos said:


> Yeah, I started to doubt it, but I'm back there now. The timing is too convenient.


mate - they got me to swerve when the reports came out Punk is gonna be fired imminently yesterday

ie> not capitalising on TV with it.

and all the "Journalists" braying they have the SCOOP! But true to form, the fuckers got quieter as the day went long - and here we are....

Wednesday - now we know Punk might be staying, nobody is fired and 'it will be addressed on Dynamite' - plus MJF is in the building

i meannnnn.....


----------



## bdon

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Why would a reporter reveal their source? If SRS did that it would open a can of worms. No one would want to go to him with info and might create legal issues for the Bucks with Punk.


Why would Punk know it is the Bucks? I continue thinking Jericho or Cody.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'it will be addressed on Dynamite'


They said that? When? If they did that all but confirms it's a work.


----------



## One Shed

Could be unrelated, but new game cover just leaked:


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geert Wilders said:


> You think HHH won’t want Omega? bucks prob not. But Omega, HHH would be frothing at the mouth. He loves workrate.


Yeah HHH wants Omega but only in a sexual way 😂


----------



## DrEagles

zkorejo said:


> They said that? When? If they did that all but confirms it's a work.


This whole situation doesn’t make sense. It’s absolutely ridiculous if this isn’t a work. A bunch of man children Punk and the elite are. If it is a work then that doesn’t make sense either. They had a good enough storyline with MJF returning, but now absolutely nobody is talking about MJF. Lol


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

bdon said:


> Why would Punk know it is the Bucks? I continue thinking Jericho or Cody.


Someone in the locker room probably switched on them.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Could be unrelated, but new game cover just leaked:
> 
> View attachment 132649


I’m convinced that the Bucks have been protecting Kayfabe all along given these stories that they kicked in a fucking door backstage.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The only thing we can infer from the current disciplinary action is that they're investigating it. With so many people involved it's entirely reasonable to suspend people while you investigate. There's no need to fire people on the spot, there's no statute of limitations, you can suspend someone, investigate them and then fire them in a week.


----------



## Jayinem

The conversation probably went like this

"I'm trying to build a company here the right way, and for some reason you're standing in the fucking way"

Tony: sorry about that Punk won't happen again


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I’ve been saying work since the beginning, again, literally the only thing that was a shoot was the colt cabana stuff.


----------



## Geert Wilders

zkorejo said:


> And some dumbfucks at squared circle actually believe Punk wasn't marketing those muffins.. it clearly was a product placement. He even told everyone the off days for crying out loud.
> 
> Why would you do that during an angry rant on EVPs of the promotion you work for.


Probably because he knows the owners and doing them a favour? It was nicely done. Subtle.
Doesn’t mean what he said wasn’t a shoot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Did they really kick the door down? Because if so the real question is, were they jamming the Hawkins and Ryder theme when doing it? 😂


----------



## TheDraw

Tony Khan is an absolute disgrace to professional wrestling. A complete tool at every level. This was a chance to set a precedent for the future of his company and not appear as a complete submissive fanboy to everyone online and to the AEW locker room. Instead he once again let's the wrestlers walk all over him.


By keeping Punk on the roster after causing so much shit you are basically admitting that he's bigger than AEW. Hell, you actually are in fact.

Khan just cant pass up that temporary ratings boost so he can keep extending his time pretending that he's competition for WWE. At this point it doesn't even matter if he ever surpasses WWE in my eyes because it won't be because of him,it would be because of his money. He hasn't done squat but buy up half the WWE's roster all while showing worse skills in his position than Dixie Carter.

Keeping Punk on the roster would be officially litting an asterisk on any accomplishment Khan makes in the future.


----------



## Businessman

Assuming this whole thing is a shoot, if Tony Khan doesn't at the very least fire Ace Steel after attacking an EVP with a weapon, then that would prove how bad of a leader he is and I would have much less hope of this company lasting long term. The man has lost control of his locker room and it's obvious his workers don't respect him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

bdon said:


> Even in Punk’s version of things, it was just the Bucks that “kicked in the door”.
> 
> You’re gonna believe a jump in logic that the Bucks could kick one of those doors in? Even if you buy that, Punk’s version of events has Omega and Steel coming into the room once things had escalated.


Punk is better than those overgrown children


----------



## bdon

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Punk is better than those overgrown children


I ain’t saying anything about who is better. Lol

Do you believe that the Bucks kicked in a door backstage? If not, then we have another case where Punk is lying.


----------



## DJ Punk

I highly doubt he's staying. Punk wants out and will never return to wrestling again after this. It's over 😔


----------



## Piers

This is a complete mess and I feel sorry for TK having to handle all of those problems at once. Black taking some time off, the whole Thunder Rosa fiasco and now the Punk backstage brawl.
This company was fine without Punk and it will still be if he leaves, I hope they just deal with this as efficiently as they can and move on.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

bdon said:


> I ain’t saying anything about who is better. Lol
> 
> Do you believe that the Bucks kicked in a door backstage? If not, then we have another case where Punk is lying.


Yes I do because apparently it was more
than just Omega and The Bucks, seeing how Christopher Daniels, Cutler, Buck and Nakazawa were suspended too. This whole situation is a mess.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The only conversation TK should have with Punk is "do you want to make money off this controversy, or do you want to sulk like a bitch?" Same conversation should be had with the Elite. They all said they wanted to change wrestling, well put up or shut up. More accurately I should say Shut up and put up.

They either work together and make great television or they sulk like children. With Punk's injury he will have time to chill out and hopefully he does. The Elite need to do the same while they are on suspension.


----------



## Jayinem

Tony Khan is like the first non-roided out freak since Dixie Carter to run a major Professional wrestling company in America. You gotta be able to choke out someone who doesn't obey like Vince or Triple H can.


----------



## FrankieDs316

DJ Punk said:


> I highly doubt he's staying. Punk wants out and will never return to wrestling again after this. It's over 😔


And most of it is because of his own doing


----------



## CovidFan

> might be staying with the company


Color me shocked!



Rated Phenomenal said:


> I’ve been saying work since the beginning, again, literally the only thing that was a shoot was the colt cabana stuff.


anyone who thinks or thought otherwise is brain dead. and even the Colt stuff was likely cleared before hand.


----------



## Jayinem

Does anyone know if Punk's contract is guaranteed? 

I know that's unheard in wrestling but wouldn't surprise me with Kahn.


----------



## Jayinem

CovidFan said:


> Color me shocked!
> 
> 
> anyone who thinks or thought otherwise is brain dead. and even the Colt stuff was likely cleared before hand.


Yeah the fact that WWE wrestlers have commented that it's not a work shows they're braindead marks too.

It'll no doubt be turned into a work though, then you guys will say "haha told you so" when in reality Kahn no control over his own company.


----------



## DJ Punk

FrankieDs316 said:


> And most of it is because of his own doing


Yep. Can't deny this claim..


----------



## thevardinator

Whatever the truth actually is, I think there are work & shoot elements involved. The fact is they COULD create long term storytelling and booking if they play all of this right, sadly they'd probably balls up it and blow it by next week.


----------



## CovidFan

Jayinem said:


> Yeah the fact that WWE wrestlers have commented that it's not a work shows they're braindead marks too.
> 
> It'll no doubt be turned into a work though, then you guys will say "haha told you so" when in reality Kahn no control over his own company.


I'm glad you agree that they're being brain dead marks too. Punk will just magically feud with The Elite by year's end and of course this wasn't a work and it's all real...right...

edit: given the injury I think this timeline above may be off


----------



## the_flock

Leviticus said:


> No one knows who actually threw the first punk between Punk/Ace and Omega/the Bucks. What I am saying is that Elite marks are ASSUMING with no evidence that Omega and the Bucks are telling the truth when they claim that they only went to talk, and were attacked without provocation. My point is that since ALL of them were involved in the fight, and that it's can't be proven either way who actually started it, then if one side is punished, all of them should be.
> The fact that the company's EVP's are so unprofessional that instead of handling things through the proper channels, they instead bust into a talent's lockerroom three-on-one, says a lot. I have might doubts that they went there just to talk. But like I said, nothing can be proven on either side. It's Punk's word against theirs. So any punishment should be dealt out equally among all parties.
> 
> The reason Sid was fired because HE TRIED TO MURDER SOMEONE WITH A DEADLY WEAPON. And there were conflicting accounts over who started the confrontation in the bar. Someone have said that Sid was verbally provoking and threatening Arn. The only thing people agree on is that Arn beat the living fuck out of Sid, and left him bleeding on the floor., but last time I checked, trying to kill someone is a lot worse than geting into a drunken fistfight. Sid was nothing but a pathetic little bitch who got mad when he got his ass kicked and decided to t


I agree that all parties should be punished, which is why I brought up the scissor fight. 

Yes all accounts state that Sid and the young guys were in good spirits because they got bumper new deals which eclipsed that of the older guys. They got pissed off and started on Sid who was gloating stating that guys like him were the future. Arn and Sid then got in a fist fight and had to be separated. Sid went back to his room, Arn carried on drinking. Sid then confronted him later on. As you say there's conflicting reports as to what happened in the hallway. But it wasn't fair that Sid was the only one punished. Many think Flair used his position to keep Arn in the company. Personally I would have sacked off Arn, as Sid was about to be crowned world champion.

In this case, Punk is Sid. The Bucks are Flair and Arn.


----------



## the_flock

thevardinator said:


> Whatever the truth actually is, I think there are work & shoot elements involved. The fact is they COULD create long term storytelling and booking if they play all of this right, sadly they'd probably balls up it and blow it by next week.


Haven't they already done these worked shoots to death now. They can't keep doing them every week.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Of course he's staying, Tony came up with the angle.


----------



## Jayinem

Wolf Mark said:


> Of course he's staying, Tony came up with the angle.


If this is all an angle AEW is totally screwed. Vince Russo WCW 2000 shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

Anyone still saying it's a work is a moron.

That said they'd be stupid not to try and get something out of this eventually. They obviously have to get Punk and the pricks on terms where they can work together which seems pretty far away now but time is a great healer.

Firing Punk would be a disaster for the product. Firing the Elite would alienate their cult. WWE will probably look to sign either if they're available even if Punk is unlikely to go. They have to try and find some kind of solution.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Irish Jet said:


> Anyone still saying it's a work is a moron.
> 
> That said they'd be stupid not to try and get something out of this eventually. They obviously have to get Punk and the pricks on terms where they can work together which seems pretty far away now but time is a great healer.
> 
> Firing Punk would be a disaster for the product. Firing the Elite would alienate their cult. WWE will probably look to sign either if they're available even if Punk is unlikely to go. They have to try and find some kind of solution.


It's wrestling. You should know by now at your age how it's done. After the press conference I literally said "Ok now there's gonna an altercation behind the Elite and Punk backstage". And that's what happened. It's all fake. 

But it's good though.


----------



## Irish Jet

Wolf Mark said:


> It's wrestling. You should know by now at your age how it's done. After the press conference I literally said "Ok now there's gonna an altercation behind the Elite and Punk backstage". And that's what happened. It's all fake.
> 
> But it's good though.


You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Let this also be a lesson to Hangman Page…if you start shooting against the top guy you better expect some shit coming your way.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Irish Jet said:


> You’re embarrassing yourself.


Here I thought wrestling fans had become this gillubile after years and years of swerves and storylines but there you have it.


----------



## RapShepard

Wolf Mark said:


> Here I thought wrestling fans had become this gillubile after years and years of swerves and storylines but there you have it.


Props for doubling down after they vacated multiple titles


----------



## Wolf Mark

RapShepard said:


> Props for doubling down after they vacated multiple titles


Injured?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Middy's going down with this ship.

I will thrown my hands up, and surrender

There will be no white flag above my door.

It's a work, and always will be.


----------



## IronMan8

Wolf Mark said:


> Injured?


I couldn't tell from the match, but if he's injured then he certainly manufactured a better narrative than "Punk vacates the title because of injury yet again"


----------



## Leviticus

zkorejo said:


> Well he was clearly wrong about that. All he had to do was call Dave or Alvarez and ask if it was the Bucks.
> 
> Yes Hangman fucked up.. and he buried him in return. It was enough. Bringing EVPs into it based on a hunch and zero research... I don't think he's that dumb.


It WAS siomeone in the Buck's camp. Maybe it was Page himself, since he's the one who publically accused Punk of trying to get Cabana fired to begin with, but the Bucks knew it was happening, and knew it was BS, and didn't step in as EVP's to stop it, so they are responsible. Same with Omega. They might not have been the ones to directly talk to the press, but they were actively running Punk down to the talent and knew that someone was lying about Punk to the press and didn't stop it.


----------



## kentl

Leviticus said:


> It WAS siomeone in the Buck's camp. Maybe it was Page himself, since he's the one who publically accused Punk of trying to get Cabana fired to begin with, but the Bucks knew it was happening, and knew it was BS, and didn't step in as EVP's to stop it, so they are responsible. Same with Omega. They might not have been the ones to directly talk to the press, but they were actively running Punk down to the talent and knew that someone was lying about Punk to the press and didn't stop it.


No proof. Plenty of people backstage not in their camp are capable of giving an anomalous yip to dirt sheets.

As for not stepping in. It isn't their job to squash evrey rumor that the dirt sheets put out

Is khan wrong for not saying "no wrong" to the malkkhai black story? What about Rosa? Mjf?
The beat thing for them to do is IGNORE false rumours on dirt sheets.

No other situation in wrestling requires any head person to squash rumors no matter how crazy.

The fact Punk was offended means nothing. Dirt sheets are wrong all the time.


----------



## Leviticus

kentl said:


> No proof. Plenty of people backstage not in their camp are capable of giving an anomalous yip to dirt sheets.
> 
> As for not stepping in. It isn't their job to squash evrey rumor that the dirt sheets put out
> 
> Is khan wrong for not saying "no wrong" to the malkkhai black story? What about Rosa? Mjf?
> The beat thing for them to do is IGNORE false rumours on dirt sheets.
> 
> No other situation in wrestling requires any head person to squash rumors no matter how crazy.
> 
> The fact Punk was offended means nothing. Dirt sheets are wrong all the time.


Yes, but only those in their camp were actively running him down and reciting those same lies backstage.

The fact that the press was reciting the exact same lines that the Bucks and Omega, and their camp were spoting backstage is a pretty god damn big dot being connected as to who it was.


----------



## kentl

Leviticus said:


> Yes, but only those in their camp were actively running him down and reciting those same lies backstage.


Proof of this?
Again it's punk claiming they did. Has anyone not punk or the bucks collaborated this happened?
Both sides are bais. 
It's possible that punk believes this is what happened and won't hear any different. 

I.e punk I'd upset from what happened 3 months ago but the others had moved on.

Not saying they did. Just I'm not accepting the bucks or punks word on this. But punks side requires you to belive him and only him.


----------



## YoungOldMan352

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Did they really kick the door down? Because if so the real question is, were they jamming the Hawkins and Ryder theme when doing it? 😂


STOP KNOCKING ON THE DOOOORRRRRRRRR KICK IT DOWNNN.


----------



## zkorejo

Geert Wilders said:


> Probably because he knows the owners and doing them a favour? It was nicely done. Subtle.
> Doesn’t mean what he said wasn’t a shoot.


Wasn't subtle at all man. He stopped mid rant to advertise it.


----------



## Jayinem

CovidFan said:


> I'm glad you agree that they're being brain dead marks too. Punk will just magically feud with The Elite by year's end and of course this wasn't a work and it's all real...right...
> 
> edit: given the injury I think this timeline above may be off


Yeah you got me WWE wrestlers that no doubt have connections to people in AEW are just stupid but some guy named Covidfan on wrestling forum is smarter than all of them and all of us combined.


----------



## Jayinem

It has been reported that some neutral parties were witnesses to the backstage altercation following AEW All Out, and one of them is said to be AEW’s legal head. Dave Meltzer confirmed a rumor on Twitter that Megha Parekh, the Chief Legal Officer for AEW, witnessed the altercation between The Elite and CM Punk & Ace Steel.
In response to a statement from a Twitter user (apparently originally reported by Brian Last) that Parekh saw the brawl, Meltzer confirmed that the information was “true.”
Kenny Omega, Nick and Matt Jackson, Pat Buck, Christopher Daniels, Michael Nakazawa and Brandon Cutler have all been suspended over the brawl, and it was reported that Steel was suspended but could still be fired depending on what the investigation finds. Punk’s status with AEW is not yet confirmed.
Tony Khan will address the status of the AEW World Championship and AEW Trios Championships on tonight’s episode of AEW Dynamite.

But of course it's still a work right? Basically nothing can happen in wrestling that's not a work. Montreal Screwjob? Work, hell if Bruiser Brody being murdered backstage happened today there'd be half the forum saying it's a work.


----------



## CM Buck

Well duh punk is their biggest star


----------



## Lorromire

Jayinem said:


> It has been reported that some neutral parties were witnesses to the backstage altercation following AEW All Out, and one of them is said to be AEW’s legal head. Dave Meltzer confirmed a rumor on Twitter that Megha Parekh, the Chief Legal Officer for AEW, witnessed the altercation between The Elite and CM Punk & Ace Steel.
> In response to a statement from a Twitter user (apparently originally reported by Brian Last) that Parekh saw the brawl, Meltzer confirmed that the information was “true.”
> Kenny Omega, Nick and Matt Jackson, Pat Buck, Christopher Daniels, Michael Nakazawa and Brandon Cutler have all been suspended over the brawl, and it was reported that Steel was suspended but could still be fired depending on what the investigation finds. Punk’s status with AEW is not yet confirmed.
> Tony Khan will address the status of the AEW World Championship and AEW Trios Championships on tonight’s episode of AEW Dynamite.
> 
> But of course it's still a work right? Basically nothing can happen in wrestling that's not a work. Montreal Screwjob? Work, hell if Bruiser Brody being murdered backstage happened today there'd be half the forum saying it's a work.


Get worked bro


----------



## zkorejo

Leviticus said:


> It WAS siomeone in the Buck's camp. Maybe it was Page himself, since he's the one who publically accused Punk of trying to get Cabana fired to begin with, but the Bucks knew it was happening, and knew it was BS, and didn't step in as EVP's to stop it, so they are responsible. Same with Omega. They might not have been the ones to directly talk to the press, but they were actively running Punk down to the talent and knew that someone was lying about Punk to the press and didn't stop it.


How are you so sure EVPs knew it? Maybe someone from Dark Order did it but they weren't in the know. 

Cm Punk didn't know for sure. And you don't do what he did based on assumptions. That was careless coming from a guy calling everyone else a child. You're the biggest name of the company and it's world champion. 

Highly immature and irresponsible behavior. That's not how the face of the company should conduct themselves. 

And I can't believe Punk is that immature. Maybe I'm in denial and it's all a shoot but I'm like 80% certain he's not that fuckin dumb.


----------



## Ger

I cannot believe you guys are falling for all the works. Wrestlers said all the stuff on TKs event, in parts sitting right next to him. If TK had not liked it, he had stopped that a long time ago.


----------



## Irish Jet

Ger said:


> I cannot believe you guys are falling for all the works. Wrestlers said all the stuff on TKs event, in parts sitting right next to him. If TK had not liked it, he had stopped that a long time ago.


Nah he just really is that much of a ball-less sack of shit.

I think he knew Punk was going to vent, was probably even sympathetic to his overall point about Cabana and the rumours but couldn't shut it down once Punk started going as far as he did.

Would have been very interesting to see how they would have proceeded had their executives not gone after him. I doubt he would have been suspended. The Elite and their cronies really fucking ruin everything.


----------



## La Parka

Irish Jet said:


> Nah he just really is that much of a ball-less sack of shit.
> 
> I think he knew Punk was going to vent, was probably even sympathetic to his overall point about Cabana and the rumours but couldn't shut it down once Punk started going as far as he did.
> 
> Would have been very interesting to see how they would have proceeded had their executives not gone after him. I doubt he would have been suspended. The Elite and their cronies really fucking ruin everything.


TK shoulda just spilled his water everywhere and said press conference has to end, sorry fellas.


----------



## kentl

Irish Jet said:


> Nah he just really is that much of a ball-less sack of shit.
> 
> I think he knew Punk was going to vent, was probably even sympathetic to his overall point about Cabana and the rumours but couldn't shut it down once Punk started going as far as he did.
> 
> Would have been very interesting to see how they would have proceeded had their executives not gone after him. I doubt he would have been suspended. The Elite and their cronies really fucking ruin everything.


Punk ruined it there.

They did meetings. They did compromises.

Punk wouldn't be satisfied 
Till he bitchs out evrey one and aleinates the entire locker room just like he did in wwe.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how was he to know Punk would go full psycho


It's CM Punk, the guy who walks out on companies when he feels they didn't stroke his tummy tum tum softly enough. Fuck the clown.


----------



## bdon

Kopros_The_Great said:


> It's CM Punk, the guy who walks out on companies when he feels they didn't stroke his tummy tum tum softly enough. Fuck the clown.


Waited 7 years for the perfect opportunity to prove himself right about WWE being in the wrong.

He made it all of 1 year and 15 days before Phil Brooks’ bipolar disorder reared its ugly head.


----------



## JerryMark

lol the bucks have had their play friend group since the pwg days who wouldn't book people if they didn't do exactly what they wanted. all the nonsense comes from them even if it wasn't them that directly told meltzer or whoever.

stop acting like all this is new and punk is the problem. this is just the first time someone with a name told them to go fuck themselves. after keeping things professional for over a year and for months after being shot on on live tv.


----------



## Peter_Santer

Punk is surely gone. He knew he was injured during the scrum debacle, hence why he felt no restraint in going off the rails like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus

kentl said:


> Proof of this?
> Again it's punk claiming they did. Has anyone not punk or the bucks collaborated this happened?
> Both sides are bais.
> It's possible that punk believes this is what happened and won't hear any different.
> 
> I.e punk I'd upset from what happened 3 months ago but the others had moved on.
> 
> Not saying they did. Just I'm not accepting the bucks or punks word on this. But punks side requires you to belive him and only him.


Numerous sources in the company have said that people associated with the Bucks and Omega, which include everyone from the Dark Order, Adam Page, the Best Friends, and Cole, Fish, and O'Reilly, and a few others blamed Punk for Tony originally not wanting to renew Colt Cabana's contract, and that some of them (though none of the sources named exactly who, were attacking Punk backstage, claiming that he had intentionally tried to get Cabana fired. It was one of these people, whether Omega and the Bucks knew about it or not, who went to the press about it. These attacks didn't stop 3 months ago. They've still been going on.

I would say that it's obvious that Page was involved, since he was the one who went as far as doing a shoot promo on live television because of it, but others were likely involved too. Even Meltzer reported that Page's promo prior to Double or Nothing was over Cabana's contract and that he was at least trying to accuse Punk of being behind the original decision to not re-sign him. And I highly doubt that Omega and the Bucks were ignorant of it all. They likely knew about the backstage stuff and chose to let it keep going on. 

Punk has been trying to get things settled backstage for awhile now, and was apparently considering to telling Tony to fuck off and walk out over his inaction to handle it. This is why he chose to shoot on Page, and why he said the things he did following All Out.

Now, whether or not he started the fight backstage, or if Omega and the Bucks did is a completely different question, and since only the people involved know exactly what happened, you have to take both sides versions with a grain of salt. But either way, Omega and the Bucks' decision to confront him directly wasn't something an EVP should be doing. It certainly looks like they barged into his lockerroom looking for a fight, or at least ready to have one. If nothing else, it shows that active wrestlers have no business being being executives. They should have handled it much more professionally. 
Punk could have been a little more professional with the way he handled the issues as well, but he did at least try to handle it off camera for several months and nothing was done. So, I can see why he felt the need to bring his side of the issue out in the public. It's hard to get things handled backstage when the people you have issues with are company excutives and/or the friends of executives.

Suspending everyone involved in the fight, and stripping them of their titles was definitely the right call by Tony. I think firing them would have gone to far, especially if they only fired Punk (which is what most of the Elite marks think should happen) even though there is no evidence that he started the fight. Firing them would just hurt the company. Punk brings in fans beyond the core audience, and Omega and the Bucks are basically the only thing holding the core audience together. Firing any of them at all would basically tank ratings overnight. 

Suspension without pay for a few weeks and giving their titles to others, is a good way of forcing them to settle down.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Typical Cena Fan said:


> You claimed Cody leaving AEW was a work. When Cody left joined you said he be buried fact. And he won all 3 matches included beating Seth one handed
> 
> You said Cody in WWE was scripted Cody himself said he was allowed to cut his own promos.
> 
> Chavo, Big Swole and Lashley mouthpiece taking to Twitter to slag Tony of you said was a work and it wasn’t.
> So basically your opinion is absolutely worthless as everything you state as face turns out to be wrong!!. Even a stopped clock is right twice a day so eventually you may be right on something.


Still waiting for you to prove I said this. Tick tock.


----------



## Lorromire

Leviticus said:


> Numerous sources in the company have said that people associated with the Bucks and Omega, which include everyone from the Dark Order, Adam Page, the Best Friends, and Cole, Fish, and O'Reilly, and a few others blamed Punk for Tony originally not wanting to renew Colt Cabana's contract, and that some of them (though none of the sources named exactly who, were attacking Punk backstage, claiming that he had intentionally tried to get Cabana fired. It was one of these people, whether Omega and the Bucks knew about it or not, who went to the press about it. These attacks didn't stop 3 months ago. They've still been going on.
> 
> I would say that it's obvious that Page was involved, since he was the one who went as far as doing a shoot promo on live television because of it, but others were likely involved too. Even Meltzer reported that Page's promo prior to Double or Nothing was over Cabana's contract and that he was at least trying to accuse Punk of being behind the original decision to not re-sign him. And I highly doubt that Omega and the Bucks were ignorant of it all. They likely knew about the backstage stuff and chose to let it keep going on.
> 
> Punk has been trying to get things settled backstage for awhile now, and was apparently considering to telling Tony to fuck off and walk out over his inaction to handle it. This is why he chose to shoot on Page, and why he said the things he did following All Out.
> 
> Now, whether or not he started the fight backstage, or if Omega and the Bucks did is a completely different question, and since only the people involved know exactly what happened, you have to take both sides versions with a grain of salt. But either way, Omega and the Bucks' decision to confront him directly wasn't something an EVP should be doing. It certainly looks like they barged into his lockerroom looking for a fight, or at least ready to have one. If nothing else, it shows that active wrestlers have no business being being executives. They should have handled it much more professionally.
> Punk could have been a little more professional with the way he handled the issues as well, but he did at least try to handle it off camera for several months and nothing was done. So, I can see why he felt the need to bring his side of the issue out in the public. It's hard to get things handled backstage when the people you have issues with are company excutives and/or the friends of executives.
> 
> Suspending everyone involved in the fight, and stripping them of their titles was definitely the right call by Tony. I think firing them would have gone to far, especially if they only fired Punk (which is what most of the Elite marks think should happen) even though there is no evidence that he started the fight. Firing them would just hurt the company. Punk brings in fans beyond the core audience, and Omega and the Bucks are basically the only thing holding the core audience together. Firing any of them at all would basically tank ratings overnight.
> 
> Suspension without pay for a few weeks and giving their titles to others, is a good way of forcing them to settle down.


It's a work bro


----------



## Jayinem

Lorromire said:


> Get worked bro


IKR, Cody Rhodes was probably the #1 reason AEW exists right now and he's in WWE, so you know him being in WWE is a work and there exists zero problem in the locker room of AEW. He's a spy for AEW.

*Cody and Brandi Rhodes were founding members of AEW* and worked for the promotion both as wrestlers and executives.


----------



## Lorromire

Jayinem said:


> IKR, Cody Rhodes was probably the #1 reason AEW exists right now and he's in WWE, so you know him being in WWE is a work and there exists zero problem in the locker room of AEW. He's a spy for AEW.
> 
> *Cody and Brandi Rhodes were founding members of AEW* and worked for the promotion both as wrestlers and executives.


Sounds like a work to me.


----------



## Geeee

Ger said:


> I cannot believe you guys are falling for all the works. Wrestlers said all the stuff on TKs event, in parts sitting right next to him. If TK had not liked it, he had stopped that a long time ago.


I did think this was potentially a work until they stripped The Elite of the trios title, that they just won, that AEW were waiting on Kenny's return to hand out.


----------



## Jayinem

I'm waiting for Vince Russo to show up and strip everyone of all the belts and have The Great Reset.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

YoungOldMan352 said:


> STOP KNOCKING ON THE DOOOORRRRRRRRR KICK IT DOWNNN.


Thats a cool song btw! 😂


----------



## YoungOldMan352

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats a cool song btw! 😂


Indeed! I use to love the edge heads back then lol


----------



## PG Punk

TheDraw said:


> Crazy thing to me is that Punk went off AFTER winning the title. I mean didn't even bother to celebrate just started laying into Colt and the locker room. I honestly see why he wanted to stay out of wrestling,. It's unhealthy for his huge ego and the more fame he gets the more delusional he gets as well.


From observing CM's actions as of late, I believe that he might have bipolar disorder. He is showing obvious signs of mania. I don't know if he takes antipsychotics and mood stabilizers, but I hope he gets the help he needs. Perhaps he was taking psych meds and quit cold turkey. That can trigger a manic episode.

Source: I have bipolar disorder and I take an antipsychotic and a mood stabilizer. No, I'm not crazy, at least as long as I take my meds, which I do religiously.


----------



## Thomazbr

Punk seething for like 4 months over a Hangman promo that everyone had already forgotten and that it just repeated the other shit people had already said about him on television cracks me up.


----------



## Saintpat

Thomazbr said:


> Punk seething for like 4 months over a Hangman promo that everyone had already forgotten and that it just repeated the other shit people had already said about him on television cracks me up.


Punk probably is seething to this day waiting to run into Santa Claus so he can tell him off about not getting what he wanted when he was in second grade.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Thomazbr said:


> Punk seething for like 4 months over a Hangman promo that everyone had already forgotten and that it just repeated the other shit people had already said about him on television cracks me up.


He's a bitter dude this isn't news.

Who didn't expect this kind of thing to happen when they brought him in?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Punk probably is seething to this day waiting to run into Santa Claus so he can tell him off about not getting what he wanted when he was in second grade.


It was all that goddamned Mrs Claud’s fault! She got the goddamn naughty and nice list wrong!!


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> It was all that goddamned Mrs Claud’s fault! She got the goddamn naughty and nice list wrong!!


Santa shares a bank account with Rudolph, which should tell you everything you need to know about his character.


----------



## I eat mangos

PG Punk said:


> From observing CM's actions as of late, I believe that he might have bipolar disorder. He is showing obvious signs of mania. I don't know if he takes antipsychotics and mood stabilizers, but I hope he gets the help he needs. Perhaps he was taking psych meds and quit cold turkey. That can trigger a manic episode.
> 
> Source: I have bipolar disorder and I take an antipsychotic and a mood stabilizer. No, I'm not crazy, at least as long as I take my meds, which I do religiously.


I agree. Frustration, aggression and arrogance are all ways mania can manifest. It would also explain his enormous talent and creativity as well as the endless belief that he isn't getting enough credit. 

Interesting as well that his wife is openly diagnosed with bipolar disorder. I don't know if that suggests a great deal, but it does seem noteworthy.


----------



## Jayinem

I'm hearing from multiple sources that Punk will be suspended for the entire duration of his injury, regardless of how long that may be. He will also be paid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jayinem said:


> I'm hearing from multiple sources that Punk will be suspended for the entire duration of his injury, regardless of how long that may be. He will also be paid.


He shouldnt be paid though thats a waste of money 😂


----------



## Jayinem

TeamFlareZakk said:


> He shouldnt be paid though thats a waste of money 😂


Whoosh


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

*"Fragile Mind... Fragile Ego... Fragile Body..."*


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man, the Elite - Vince, HHH and Cena could never


Now imagine if they did a better job covering their asses by having Megah and Christopher Daniels there as eyewitnesses to talk to him, which is HR protocol.

Punk will have not only been broken by The Cucamonga Kids, but hr will have to look back on his career knowing “the fucking children” that he worked with also outsmarted him. Would give new meaning to this one…


----------



## thisissting

Mateus Tunes said:


> The Young Bucks I'm not sure, but Kenny Omega has already been contacted by WWE.
> 
> The only wrestler I'm sure WWE doesn't want is CM Punk.


They have been trying to get him back for years. Cody will be warning HHH off omega and the bucks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BlueEyedDevil said:


> *"Fragile Mind... Fragile Ego... Fragile Body..."*


They should just give the title back to Moxley!


----------

